# Where to look...



## withrespect

Hello all,

This is a hard question to ask without sounding somewhat desperate... but where in the hell can I meet a decent man around here.  I am beginning to feel mildly discouraged because it seems like every man I meet around here is not worth catching feelings for....either they are really handsome, but cocky about it; really nice, but too feminine; "intimidated by me"; or have so much drama that I cant see them fitting me into the mess.   I just dont know where to meet someone decent, its not like you can really find anyone in a bar who is looking to meet a woman for relationship purposes.  I am not trying to complain, and I am not saying that I havent met nice people, I guess I am just looking for a nice guy to spend some time with that doesnt have a baby's mama that will put a bounty out for me if I start dating her "man".    help please.


----------



## sunflower

Church, library, produce section at walmart. :shrug: If all else fails try eharmony.com


----------



## withrespect

LMAO...produce section at WAL-MART?  I like it....I think I will give it a go.


----------



## cattitude

It's been 8 minutes...how many PMs have you recevied?


----------



## mAlice

withrespect said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is a hard question to ask without sounding somewhat desperate... but where in the hell can I meet a decent man around here.  I am beginning to feel mildly discouraged because it seems like every man I meet around here is not worth catching feelings for....either they are really handsome, but cocky about it; really nice, but too feminine; "intimidated by me"; or have so much drama that I cant see them fitting me into the mess.   I just dont know where to meet someone decent, its not like you can really find anyone in a bar who is looking to meet a woman for relationship purposes.  I am not trying to complain, and I am not saying that I havent met nice people, I guess I am just looking for a nice guy to spend some time with that doesnt have a baby's mama that will put a bounty out for me if I start dating her "man".    help please.




There are a few good candidates on the forums, but I wouldn't recommend weeding through the morons to figure out who they are.


----------



## withrespect

what is a PM?


----------



## morningbell

There was a ad for pinkcupid.com on the first page of this thread.....  I think its's trying to tell you something you may not already know


----------



## sunflower

withrespect said:


> what is a PM?


 

A Penis Mushroom


----------



## morningbell

sunflower said:


> A Penis Mushroom


Those are DELICIOUS!!


----------



## ishouldhaveknow

withrespect said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is a hard question to ask without sounding somewhat desperate... but where in the hell can I meet a decent man around here.  I am beginning to feel mildly discouraged because it seems like every man I meet around here is not worth catching feelings for....either they are really handsome, but cocky about it; really nice, but too feminine; "intimidated by me"; or have so much drama that I cant see them fitting me into the mess.   I just dont know where to meet someone decent, its not like you can really find anyone in a bar who is looking to meet a woman for relationship purposes.  I am not trying to complain, and I am not saying that I havent met nice people, I guess I am just looking for a nice guy to spend some time with that doesnt have a baby's mama that will put a bounty out for me if I start dating her "man".    help please.



I agree with Church...you would (normally) expect them to have the same values as you. When my Husband and I were dating we always went to church together...It seemed to bring us closer.


----------



## Chain729

PM Mojo.


----------



## LateApex

withrespect said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is a hard question to ask without sounding somewhat desperate... but where in the hell can I meet a decent man around here.  I am beginning to feel mildly discouraged because it seems like every man I meet around here is not worth catching feelings for....either they are really handsome, but cocky about it; really nice, but too feminine; "intimidated by me"; or have so much drama that I cant see them fitting me into the mess.   I just dont know where to meet someone decent, its not like you can really find anyone in a bar who is looking to meet a woman for relationship purposes.  I am not trying to complain, and I am not saying that I havent met nice people, I guess I am just looking for a nice guy to spend some time with that doesnt have a baby's mama that will put a bounty out for me if I start dating her "man".    help please.



I always chuckle a bit inside when I read these posts.

Honestly, if you have to ask advice from a message board you have more problems than "trying to meet a decent guy/girl."

It's not rocket science.

If you can't attract the right kind of person it's because of *you.*

The area isn't your problem.

Like many people I know - I've never - ever had a problem meeting people.

Be social. Go out. Meet people.

It's not hard.

You have to feel good about yourself. You have to work on you before you can ever hope to make another person happy.

$.02


----------



## withrespect

LateApex said:


> I always chuckle a bit inside when I read these posts.
> 
> Honestly, if you have to ask advice from a message board you have more problems than "trying to meet a decent guy/girl."
> 
> It's not rocket science.
> 
> If you can't attract the right kind of person it's because of *you.*
> 
> The area isn't your problem.
> 
> Like many people I know - I've never - ever had a problem meeting people.
> 
> Be social. Go out. Meet people.
> 
> It's not hard.
> 
> You have to feel good about yourself. You have to work on you before you can ever hope to make another person happy.
> 
> $.02




I never said I was perfect either.  For all you know I could be someone who is very phisically unattractive with a personality straight from the pit of hell.  I was merely asking where a B*tch with problems like myself could meet someone nice.  Thank you for your input and have a lovely day.


----------



## wineo

Dog Park or laundry mat.


----------



## migtig

withrespect said:


> I never said I was perfect either.  For all you know I could be someone who is very phisically unattractive with a personality straight from the pit of hell.  I was merely asking where a B*tch with problems like myself could meet someone nice.  Thank you for your input and have a lovely day.



  I like you. 

Honestly, it was when I stopped looking that I found the right person.  

But always attend all the stupid boring social events that you never thought you would - the more people you meet, especially through other people, the better the odds of meeting someone you are compatible with.


----------



## mAlice

withrespect said:


> I never said I was perfect either.  For all you know I could be someone who is very phisically unattractive with a personality straight from the pit of hell.  I was merely asking where a B*tch with problems like myself could meet someone nice.  Thank you for your input and have a lovely day.





Welcome to the forums!


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> I never said I was perfect either. For all you know I could be someone who is very phisically unattractive with a personality straight from the pit of hell. I was merely asking where a B*tch with problems like myself could meet someone nice. Thank you for your input and have a lovely day.


----------



## Beta84

migtig said:


> I like you.
> 
> Honestly, it was when I stopped looking that I found the right person.
> 
> But always attend all the stupid boring social events that you never thought you would - the more people you meet, especially through other people, the better the odds of meeting someone you are compatible with.



  I had a tough time meeting people before I got on the forums actually.  Started chattering with people on here, started going to events that were being held, met people, and then ended up meeting people I liked.  There are plenty of single people in their 20's and 30's that go to the group outings posted on these boards.  Not all of them are great, but it might another place to try.

just sharing my own experience


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


>



avoid this one!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> avoid this one!


stay outta the game if your not able to play 


withrespect Hooters tonight, you want to meet some guys well we are all going to be there.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> stay outta the game if your not able to play
> 
> 
> withrespect Hooters tonight, you want to meet some guys well we are all going to be there.



I don't know if there are alot of them or not, but it's the one in Waldorf.  It'll be mostly guys so that might help your odds 

just look for the big group of people, we're hard to miss...or PM 4D he will hook you up with details


----------



## migtig

Beta84 said:


> I had a tough time meeting people before I got on the forums actually.  Started chattering with people on here, started going to events that were being held, met people, and then ended up meeting people I liked.  There are plenty of single people in their 20's and 30's that go to the group outings posted on these boards.  Not all of them are great, but it might another place to try.
> 
> just sharing my own experience



You are so ungrateful.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> I don't know if there are alot of them or not, but it's the one in Waldorf. It'll be mostly guys so that might help your odds
> 
> just look for the big group of people, we're hard to miss...or PM 4D he will hook you up with details


it really doesnt matter about the # of guys that are coming tonight as I will be there and thats really the only thing that matters but your doing much better. 


Dont worry WR we have other girls coming too.


----------



## Beta84

migtig said:


> You are so ungrateful.



how am I ungrateful?  I thank you all the time


----------



## LateApex

withrespect said:


> I never said I was perfect either.  For all you know I could be someone who is very phisically unattractive with a personality straight from the pit of hell.  I was merely asking where a B*tch with problems like myself could meet someone nice.  Thank you for your input and have a lovely day.



You're absolutely correct.

I don't know a thing about you.

But, I do know a thing about people who say that they can't meet anyone here.

Many, many of my friends thought that this place sucked and they couldn't meet that someone special so they moved up the road.

Guess what?

They are still alone.

The physically unattractive part might not be able to be fixed, but being a ##### can.

I wasn't trying to be mean to you.

I love this area. I have nothing but fun here. I got a good job, bought a nice house, and met my wife here.

You alone can make this place fun...


----------



## withrespect

LateApex said:


> You're absolutely correct.
> 
> I don't know a thing about you.
> 
> But, I do know a thing about people who say that they can't meet anyone here.
> 
> Many, many of my friends thought that this place sucked and they couldn't meet that someone special so they moved up the road.
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> They are still alone.
> 
> The physically unattractive part might not be able to be fixed, but being a ##### can.
> 
> I wasn't trying to be mean to you.
> 
> I love this area. I have nothing but fun here. I got a good job, bought a nice house, and met my wife here.
> 
> You alone can make this place fun...




I see, while I am sorry your friends are still alone, that is not my concern.  I just got out of a 5 year relationship about 6 months ago.  I am not scared to be alone and really not looking to get into anything serious.  I want someone who can make me laugh and isnt interested in me for one thing only.  I realize you were not trying to be "mean to me" but you were being judgemental.  "I know I am not perfect, and I don't live to be, but before you start pointing fingers, make sure YOUR hands are clean."


----------



## BS Gal

withrespect said:


> I never said I was perfect either.  For all you know I could be someone who is very phisically unattractive with a personality straight from the pit of hell.  I was merely asking where a B*tch with problems like myself could meet someone nice.  Thank you for your input and have a lovely day.



  I have a feeling you'll do just fine.


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> I see, while I am sorry your friends are still alone, that is not my concern. I just got out of a 5 year relationship about 6 months ago. I am not scared to be alone and really not looking to get into anything serious. I want someone who can make me laugh and isnt interested in me for one thing only. I realize you were not trying to be "mean to me" but you were being judgemental. "I know I am not perfect, and I don't live to be, but before you start pointing fingers, make sure YOUR hands are clean."


 my hands are dirty.


----------



## Beta84

LateApex said:


> You're absolutely correct.
> 
> I don't know a thing about you.
> 
> But, I do know a thing about people who say that they can't meet anyone here.
> 
> Many, many of my friends thought that this place sucked and they couldn't meet that someone special so they moved up the road.
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> They are still alone.
> 
> The physically unattractive part might not be able to be fixed, but being a ##### can.
> 
> I wasn't trying to be mean to you.
> 
> I love this area. I have nothing but fun here. I got a good job, bought a nice house, and met my wife here.
> 
> You alone can make this place fun...



Part of the difficulty of meeting people is knowing where to look.  If you have a limited social network that sorta creates a problem too.  She's being proactive by trying to find out where to meet people, because she can't find them.  I didn't know where to look around here.  It's not as easy as you'd like to believe.  But I dunno, maybe you're from the area...if that's the case, it's probably alot easier.  Though based on how 'friendly' you're acting, it's a wonder you were able to find anyone


----------



## Pete

8:30 yesterday! Damn, missed another one.


----------



## sockgirl77

How do you feel about extremly tall and lanky guys that wear tank tops and Crocs?


----------



## Chain729

withrespect said:


> I see, while I am sorry your friends are still alone, that is not my concern.  I just got out of a 5 year relationship about 6 months ago.  I am not scared to be alone and really not looking to get into anything serious.  *I want someone who can make me laugh and isnt interested in me for one thing only.*  I realize you were not trying to be "mean to me" but you were being judgemental.  "I know I am not perfect, and I don't live to be, but before you start pointing fingers, make sure YOUR hands are clean."



There's your problem.  You're welcome.  That'll be $5.


----------



## nachomama

Beta84 said:


> I had a tough time meeting people before I got on the forums actually.  Started chattering with people on here, started going to events that were being held, met people, and then ended up meeting people I liked.  There are plenty of single people in their 20's and 30's that go to the group outings posted on these boards.  Not all of them are great, but it might another place to try.
> 
> just sharing my own experience



Us geezers hang out with you yunguns too...


----------



## LateApex

Beta84 said:


> Part of the difficulty of meeting people is knowing where to look.  If you have a limited social network that sorta creates a problem too.  She's being proactive by trying to find out where to meet people, because she can't find them.  I didn't know where to look around here.  It's not as easy as you'd like to believe.  But I dunno, maybe you're from the area...if that's the case, it's probably alot easier.  Though based on how 'friendly' you're acting, it's a wonder you were able to find anyone



Heh.

No. Not from the area.

I may have been a little harsh, but I was only telling the truth.

It's not the area.

There are a lot of things to do if you just go out and do them.

1) Do you work? Do you have work friends? Find out what's going on with them. Start hanging out with them. 

2) What hobbies do you have? Find a hobby group.

3) Go to the bars. You don't have to go to a bar to hook up. Meet new people. Go to new places.

4) Happy hour with friends.

There's a lot of things to do.


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> my hands are dirty.



and smell like fromunda


----------



## LateApex

withrespect said:


> I want someone who can make me laugh and isnt interested in me for one thing only.



How do you know they 'want one thing only?'

Have they just flat out told you that?

In all honesty, when I was single there were people all over the place. It really isn't hard to meet someone.


----------



## 4d2008

nachomama said:


> Us geezers hang out with you yunguns too...





morningbell said:


> and smell like fromunda


----------



## morningbell

Don't we all just want one thing?  I mean one thing over all of the others? I have that one thing with BF and all these other things came with him as a bonus.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

There are no decent men here.  Save time and energy and get yourself some good batteries and stick with BOB.

If you are looking for Mr. Right Now and not Mr. Right, I can hook you right up, just let me know


----------



## Beta84

nachomama said:


> Us geezers hang out with you yunguns too...



yeah but you're a hottie so you're always invited


----------



## 4d2008

SoMDGirl42 said:


> There are no decent men here.  Save time and energy and get yourself some good batteries and stick with BOB.
> 
> If you are looking for Mr. Right Now and not Mr. Right, I can hook you right up, just let me know


DONT RUIN MY GAME OR NO MORE DANCES FOR YOU.


----------



## LateApex

SoMDGirl42 said:


> There are no decent men here.  Save time and energy and get yourself some good batteries and stick with BOB.
> 
> If you are looking for Mr. Right Now and not Mr. Right, I can hook you right up, just let me know



And these women wonder why they are alone...


----------



## Beta84

morningbell said:


> Don't we all just want one thing?  I mean one thing over all of the others? I have that one thing with BF and all these other things came with him as a bonus.


you and Black Francis?  



SoMDGirl42 said:


> There are no decent men here.  Save time and energy and get yourself some good batteries and stick with BOB.
> 
> If you are looking for Mr. Right Now and not Mr. Right, I can hook you right up, just let me know



ouch!     she's young-ish (like my age youngish), there are plenty of young guys around here that are ok guys


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> there are plenty of young guys around here that are ok guys



I'm taken :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> I'm taken :shrug:


get out Im working here


----------



## jetmonkey

withrespect said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is a hard question to ask without sounding somewhat desperate... but where in the hell can I meet a decent man around here.  I am beginning to feel mildly discouraged because it seems like every man I meet around here is not worth catching feelings for....either they are really handsome, but cocky about it; really nice, but too feminine; "intimidated by me"; or have so much drama that I cant see them fitting me into the mess.   I just dont know where to meet someone decent, its not like you can really find anyone in a bar who is looking to meet a woman for relationship purposes.  I am not trying to complain, and I am not saying that I havent met nice people, I guess I am just looking for a nice guy to spend some time with that doesnt have a baby's mama that will put a bounty out for me if I start dating her "man".    help please.


This is the wrong place.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> get out Im working here



How about this.
If she wants me instead, I'll give her a location and you pretend to be me and she'll be none-the-wiser. 
Probably should have PMed that...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


> DONT RUIN MY GAME OR NO MORE DANCES FOR YOU.





LateApex said:


> And these women wonder why they are alone...



 It was a joke! Geeze 

Throwing her off the trail..................


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> How about this.
> If she wants me instead, I'll give her a location and you pretend to be me and she'll be none-the-wiser.
> Probably should have PMed that...


she already has a pic of me 


SoMDGirl42 said:


> It was a joke! Geeze
> 
> Throwing her off the trail..................


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> she already has a pic of me



She has no what of knowing whose  that was ...worst case, just turn the lights out


----------



## SoMDGirl42

pcjohnnyb said:


> She has no what of knowing whose  that was ...worst case, just turn the lights out



Can she feel the difference?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Can she feel the difference?



Well, considering she hasn't felt either...to my knowledge...no 
Idk, I've never seen 4d's manhood  :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Well, considering she hasn't felt either...to my knowledge...no
> Idk, I've never seen 4d's manhood  :shrug:


yep, her and i know each other we came to that conclusion now I hope its not one of those night where we were out together and neither one of us remembers what happened that night.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

pcjohnnyb said:


> Well, considering she hasn't felt either...to my knowledge...no
> Idk, I've never seen 4d's manhood  :shrug:



I didn't ask if you've seen it. The question is could you feel the difference?


----------



## morningbell

Beta84 said:


> you and Black Francis?







pcjohnnyb said:


> Well, considering she hasn't felt either...to my knowledge...no
> Idk, I've never seen 4d's manhood  :shrug:



baby arm


----------



## SoMDGirl42

morningbell said:


> baby arm



barbie or cabbage patch?


----------



## GWguy

nachomama said:


> Us geezers hang out with you yunguns too...







SoMDGirl42 said:


> There are no decent men here.



       





And


----------



## SmowPea

I stopped looking years ago and haven't found one person in the area I would be interested in having a LTR with.  I don't go to bars -- the last thing I want is a drunk or a one night stand.  I'm a family gal and haven't met anyone in church, the library, or the grocery store either, and since I don't know anyone, I don't get invited to social functions!  Oh well.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> yep, her and i know each other we came to that conclusion now I hope its not one of those night where we were out together and neither one of us remembers what happened that night.



Wouldn't be the first time  



SoMDGirl42 said:


> I didn't ask if you've seen it. The question is could you feel the difference?




Why don't you tell us?


----------



## morningbell

SoMDGirl42 said:


> barbie or cabbage patch?



More like a Bitty Baby, and curved to the left a little


----------



## LateApex

SmowPea said:


> I stopped looking years ago and haven't found one person in the area I would be interested in having a LTR with.  I don't go to bars -- the last thing I want is a drunk or a one night stand.  I'm a family gal and haven't met anyone in church, the library, or the grocery store either, and since I don't know anyone, I don't get invited to social functions!  Oh well.



See.

People think going to the bars means that you have to have a one night stand.

I've met a lot of people that are now friends by going to the local bars.

It's called networking. Meet people to meet more people.


----------



## 4d2008

LateApex said:


> See.
> 
> People think going to the bars means that you have to have a one night stand.
> 
> I've met a lot of people that are now friends by going to the local bars.
> 
> It's called networking. Meet people to meet more people.


 thats where I know the noob from. A bar. :shrug: we didnt have a 1 night stand and she is a HOTTIE!!!!


----------



## morningbell

LateApex said:


> See.
> 
> *People think going to the bars means that you have to have a one night stand.*
> 
> I've met a lot of people that are now friends by going to the local bars.
> 
> It's called networking. Meet people to meet more people.



WAIT A MINUTE!!!!  You mean you don't?????    What was I thinking?


----------



## 4d2008

morningbell said:


> WAIT A MINUTE!!!! You mean you don't?????  What was I thinking?


it was just that one time and we were drunk its ok hun 


no wait thats still a 1 night stand isnt it


----------



## reficul_vs_dog

I hear that a bunch of cool people go to Starbucks every other Thursday or so.
There is this one...his name is the make of a car company I think...Chevy maybe?  That doesn't sound right...oh well...anyway, he's a Hot-T 
Maybe try him on for size...he seems genuine enough


----------



## GWguy

My one night stand consists of standing at the bar one night.  When I fall down, the one night stand is over 'cause I'm not standing anymore.


----------



## 4d2008

reficul_vs_dog said:


> I hear that a bunch of cool people go to Starbucks every other Thursday or so.
> There is this one...his name is the make of a car company I think...Chevy maybe? That doesn't sound right...oh well...anyway, he's a Hot-T
> Maybe try him on for size...he seems genuine enough


(whoever you are)


----------



## morningbell

4d2008 said:


> it was just that one time and we were drunk its ok hun
> 
> 
> no wait thats still a 1 night stand isnt it



we weren't doing much standing  

well untill that one time when you  on my  in the


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GWguy said:


> My one night stand consists of standing at the bar one night.  When I fall down, the one night stand is over 'cause I'm not standing anymore.




I read today, that in Texas, it is technically illegal to take more than 3 sips from a beer while standing up.


----------



## get4real

GWguy said:


> My one night stand consists of standing at the bar one night.  When I fall down, the one night stand is over 'cause I'm not standing anymore.





Trust me, there are no good ones in this area.


----------



## LateApex

get4real said:


> Trust me, there are no good ones in this area.



Another alone winner chiming in!

They're coming out in force for this thread...


----------



## ItalianScallion

SmowPea said:


> I stopped looking years ago and haven't found one person in the area I would be interested in having a LTR with.  I don't go to bars -- the last thing I want is a drunk or a one night stand.  I'm a family gal and haven't met anyone in church, the library, or the grocery store either, and since I don't know anyone, I don't get invited to social functions!  Oh well.


There is the problem! So many of you say you don't go to bars and neither do I but WHERE DO YOU GO??? If you advertised yourself in public more often maybe someone would answer the ad. PM us 2 (me & withrespect) and we can meet and chat about the lack of decent singles here. 


SoMDGirl42 said:


> There are no decent men here.  Save time and energy and get yourself some good batteries and stick with BOB.
> If you are looking for Mr. Right Now and not Mr. Right, I can hook you right up, just let me know


I just love the way we all are lumped together in that category of "no decent men". If I was truly narrow minded I could say the same for the women but it wouldn't be true.


withrespect said:


> Hello all,
> This is a hard question to ask without sounding somewhat desperate... but where in the hell can I meet a decent man around here.  I am beginning to feel mildly discouraged because it seems like every man I meet around here is not worth catching feelings for....either they are really handsome, but cocky about it; really nice, but too feminine; "intimidated by me"; or have so much drama that I cant see them fitting me into the mess.   I just dont know where to meet someone decent, its not like you can really find anyone in a bar who is looking to meet a woman for relationship purposes.  I am not trying to complain, and I am not saying that I havent met nice people, I guess I am just looking for a nice guy to spend some time with that doesnt have a baby's mama that will put a bounty out for me if I start dating her "man".    help please.


A lot of it stems from which county you're looking in. I know of a great, down to earth guy in Waldorf who has the same problem meeting "decent" gals because they are all in bars or married or divorced with kids and sitting at home. PM me here and we can talk about it more eh?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

GWguy said:


> And



 I'm keeping you for myself.


----------



## Devo

I'm a decent guy (or so I would think), and am single.  

Moved down in July after graduating college, got a nice job, and have yet to meet a decent girl.  I havent explored as much as I would like to, but Im trying my best to get out there.  I feel your pain ladies.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

ItalianScallion said:


> PM me here and we can talk about it more eh?



I think we just may have enough players for a game.


----------



## Plan B

*charities*

just my take, but...
I heard that volunteering at charities and other causes is the best place to find good males.
in yr original post you mentioned 'effeminate'. often confussed for intelligence, be careful with generalizations. most girls who want allot of masculinity run a risk of abuse...
good luck


----------



## ItalianScallion

pcjohnnyb said:


> I think we just may have enough players for a game.


Let the games begin.........


----------



## morningbell

pcjohnnyb said:


> I read today, that in Texas, it is technically illegal to take more than 3 sips from a beer while standing up.



I'll tell dn right away.


----------



## sockgirl77

ItalianScallion said:


> A lot of it stems from which county you're looking in. I know of a great, down to earth guy in Waldorf who has the same problem meeting "decent" gals because they are all in bars or married or divorced with kids and sitting at home. PM me here and we can talk about it more eh?



Are you kidding me? I grew up in Chuck County. Just about every guy I know there is a POS. Hell, it's so bad there that there's a Deadbeat Dad section in the paper.


----------



## toppick08

Devo said:


> I'm a decent guy (or so I would think), and am single.
> 
> Moved down in July after graduating college, got a nice job, and have yet to meet a decent girl.  I havent explored as much as I would like to, but Im trying my best to get out there.  I feel your pain ladies.



Believe me man, there are decent ones here.....keep searching...


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> thats where I know the noob from. A bar. :shrug: we didnt have a 1 night stand and she is a HOTTIE!!!!



What is a noob?


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> What is a noob?



you shoulda come out last night, we had extra room in the car!  We missed you


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> you shoulda come out last night, we had extra room in the car!  We missed you



awww, I wish I coulda been there.


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> awww, I wish I coulda been there.



sure sure, you just didn't wanna come


----------



## LateApex

ItalianScallion said:


> There is the problem! So many of you say you don't go to bars and neither do I but WHERE DO YOU GO??? If you advertised yourself in public more often maybe someone would answer the ad. PM us 2 (me & withrespect) and we can meet and chat about the lack of decent singles here.
> 
> I just love the way we all are lumped together in that category of "no decent men". If I was truly narrow minded I could say the same for the women but it wouldn't be true.
> 
> *
> A lot of it stems from which county you're looking in. I know of a great, down to earth guy in Waldorf who has the same problem meeting "decent" gals because they are all in bars or married or divorced with kids and sitting at home. PM me here and we can talk about it more eh?*



This place is like one big eharmony ad.

Desperation..... check
Claims it's his friend.... check


----------



## Beta84

LateApex said:


> This place is like one big eharmony ad.
> 
> Desperation..... check
> Claims it's his friend.... check



  honestly, meeting people ON the forums is probably a bad idea.  But if there is a group outting of forummites, that's not as bad.  Better to meet people first, then start talking, opposed to talk before meeting...because many bad things can come from that.  You never know if it'll turn out to be a man/woman/quadruped/alien/???


----------



## LateApex

Beta84 said:


> honestly, meeting people ON the forums is probably a bad idea.  But if there is a group outting of forummites, that's not as bad.  Better to meet people first, then start talking, opposed to talk before meeting...because many bad things can come from that.  You never know if it'll turn out to be a man/woman/quadruped/alien/???



I went out with one of the posters here a while back.

She was def a hottie.

But, after reading what some of you post and how you eventually back stab each other, there is no way I'll be doing that again.


----------



## Beta84

LateApex said:


> I went out with one of the posters here a while back.
> 
> She was def a hottie.
> 
> But, after reading what some of you post and how you eventually back stab each other, there is no way I'll be doing that again.



yeah there can be some backstabbing around here...sorta sucks 

I stab 4D here and there, but it's always to his face


----------



## FizGig

I've met a few guys that started out decent but after knowing them for a little while their true colors show. that seems to happen a lot around here


----------



## withrespect

FizGig said:


> I've met a few guys that started out decent but after knowing them for a little while their true colors show. that seems to happen a lot around here



I agree...when you first start seeing someone, they are on their best behavior.  The first date is like an interview, even though its all bullsh*t.  lol I am not being bitter by the way.


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> I agree...when you first start seeing someone, they are on their best behavior.  The first date is like an interview, even though its all bullsh*t.  lol I am not being bitter by the way.



  I'm never on good behavior


----------



## pixiegirl

LateApex said:


> I went out with one of the posters here a while back.
> 
> She was def a hottie.
> 
> But, after reading what some of you post and how you eventually back stab each other, there is no way I'll be doing that again.



I'm a bia right to everyone's face!


----------



## Pete

withrespect said:


> I agree...when you first start seeing someone, they are on their best behavior.  The first date is like an interview, even though its all bullsh*t.  lol I am not being bitter by the way.



So if you meet a guy who acts like a butt right off the back do you assume it is going to get even worse or do you wonder if he is being himself up front and this is the real deal?


----------



## Beta84

pixiegirl said:


> I'm a bia right to everyone's face!



and we all love you for it


----------



## Chain729

withrespect said:


> I agree...when you first start seeing someone, they are on their best behavior.  The first date is like an interview, even though its all bullsh*t.  lol I am not being bitter by the way.



No wonder no one wants anything to do with you.  Do ever solve your own problems or just sit around B&Ming all day?


----------



## Plan B

withrespect said:


> I agree...when you first start seeing someone, they are on their best behavior.  The first date is like an interview, even though its all bullsh*t.  lol I am not being bitter by the way.



old saying is watch how a man treats his mother if u wanna know how he will treat you later...


----------



## Beta84

Plan B said:


> old saying is watch how a man treats his mother if u wanna know how he will treat you later...



i've seen plenty of a$$holes act very nicely to their mothers...:shrug:


----------



## Chain729

Plan B said:


> old saying is watch how a man treats his mother if u wanna know how he will treat you later...



If that's how you're treated, you need to act like their lover and not their mother.


----------



## migtig

Plan B said:


> old saying is watch how a man treats his mother if u wanna know how he will treat you later...





Beta84 said:


> i've seen plenty of a$$holes act very nicely to their mothers...:shrug:



struggling with a very smart arse comment...difficult...very difficult....


----------



## migtig

Chain729 said:


> If that's how you're treated, you need to act like their lover and not their mother.



Good answer.


----------



## withrespect

Chain729 said:


> No wonder no one wants anything to do with you.  Do ever solve your own problems or just sit around B&Ming all day?



Apparently I just b*tch and moan all day...  if you have a problem with the way I am in my forum, then don't read it dear.  No one is asking you to.


----------



## Wenchy

Beta84 said:


> honestly, meeting people ON the forums is probably a bad idea.  But if there is a group outting of forummites, that's not as bad.  Better to meet people first, then start talking, opposed to talk before meeting...because many bad things can come from that.  You never know if it'll turn out to be a man/woman/quadruped/alien/???




I wasn't looking, but found the love of my life...right here.

I disagree with the talking part but agree with the meeting in groups.

Again, I was never looking for love.  Like Miggy says, it just happens, but you have to put yourself out there.



Really.


----------



## Chain729

migtig said:


> Good answer.



Thanks.  



withrespect said:


> Apparently I just b*tch and moan all day...  if you have a problem with the way I am in *my forum,* then don't read it dear.  No one is asking you to.



Vrai?  You've changed.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

withrespect said:


> Apparently I just b*tch and moan all day...  if you have a problem with the way I am in my forum, then don't read it dear.  No one is asking you to.



I think someone needs a trip to the dungeon to be put in her place.


----------



## withrespect

pcjohnnyb said:


> I think someone needs a trip to the dungeon to be put in her place.



I am not trying to be mean, everyone.  I am just bored at work.  Dont take anything I say too seriously.


----------



## LateApex

pixiegirl said:


> I'm a bia right to everyone's face!



Heya darling!


----------



## LateApex

withrespect said:


> I agree...when you first start seeing someone, they are on their best behavior.  The first date is like an interview, even though its all bullsh*t.  lol I am not being bitter by the way.



See.

Here's the thing.

All I'm reading is:

they...
him...

Love and respect is a two way street.

I definitely agree that there are a$$holes in this world.

But, give them a reason to treat you with respect. Treat them how you want to be treated.

I spoil my wife. Sure, it's because I want to, but it's also because she deserves to be. She's given me much more than I can ever hope to give her.


----------



## Chain729

pcjohnnyb said:


> I think someone needs a trip to the dungeon to be put in her place.





withrespect said:


> I am not trying to be mean, everyone.  I am just bored at work.  Dont take anything I say too seriously.


----------



## get4real

sockgirl77 said:


> Are you kidding me? I grew up in Chuck County. Just about every guy I know there is a POS. Hell, it's so bad there that there's a Deadbeat Dad section in the paper.



Yeah, I grew up here my whole life too and most of the guys are nothing to talk about.  They all have one thing in mind.


----------



## Chain729

get4real said:


> Yeah, I grew up here my whole life too and most of the guys are nothing to talk about.  They all have one thing in mind.



You really think that has anything to do with location?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Chain729 said:


> You really think that has anything to do with location?


----------



## get4real

Chain729 said:


> You really think that has anything to do with location?



Not at all. There are a$$holes everywhere.


----------



## get4real

And I think that girls can be just as bad as the guys.  It is a difficult thing when all there is to hang out around here are bars but it is what it is.


----------



## get4real

LateApex said:


> See.
> 
> Here's the thing.
> 
> All I'm reading is:
> 
> they...
> him...
> 
> Love and respect is a two way street.
> 
> I definitely agree that there are a$$holes in this world.
> 
> But, give them a reason to treat you with respect. Treat them how you want to be treated.
> 
> I spoil my wife. Sure, it's because I want to, but it's also because she deserves to be. She's given me much more than I can ever hope to give her.



I agree with you.


----------



## Chain729

get4real said:


> Not at all. There are a$$holes and stupid man haters that understand what they're worth everywhere.



:fixed:  And pretty much.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> Not at all. There are a$$holes everywhere.



This always fascinates me.
What exactly about wanting sex makes someone an ass hole?  They are trying to fulfill a basic animal instinct...manogamy is the man-made relationship, sex is instinct :shrug:


----------



## Beaver-Cleaver

sunflower said:


> produce section at walmart. :shrug:



good song


----------



## Chain729

pcjohnnyb said:


> This always fascinates me.
> What exactly about wanting sex makes someone an ass hole?  They are trying to fulfill a basic animal instinct...manogamy is the woman-made relationship, sex is instinct :shrug:



:fixed:

Crap.  Hey   I take it trying to get my title back isn't helping goal number 4 is it?


----------



## get4real

pcjohnnyb said:


> This always fascinates me.
> What exactly about wanting sex makes someone an ass hole?  They are trying to fulfill a basic animal instinct...manogamy is the man-made relationship, sex is instinct :shrug:



Nobody said that sex makes you an #######. It's in how you approach it and what you expect from someone you meet in a bar.  I think that guys don't have as much respect for a female they meet in a bar or have a one night stand with.  And don't try to tell me you do.


----------



## get4real

Chain729 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> Crap.  Hey   I take it trying to get my title back isn't helping goal number 4 is it?



MILF hunter huh? That's interesting


----------



## GWguy

get4real said:


> MILF hunter huh? That's interesting



Make it SMILF and I'm there....  

S=single.


----------



## migtig

Chain729 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> Crap.  Hey   I take it trying to get my title back isn't helping goal number 4 is it?





I always thought monogamy was indeed man-made.  Yea a man wants to spread his seed, but heaven forbid some other man spreads his seed in the same place.  

Same with pologamy - just another way to keep a sister down.  Women should have harems too.  The thing is - we'd probably have harems consisting of both sexes, even if we had plutonic relationships.  Utopia.


----------



## get4real

GWguy said:


> Make it SMILF and I'm there....
> 
> S=single.



The thing about being a SMILF is the fact that guys are willing to hit it but not stick around to be in a relationship with someone who has kids.


----------



## get4real

migtig said:


> I always thought monogamy was indeed man-made.  Yea a man wants to spread his seed, but heaven forbid some other man spreads his seed in the same place.
> 
> That is so true


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Chain729 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> Crap.  Hey   I take it trying to get my title back isn't helping goal number 4 is it?



:



get4real said:


> Nobody said that sex makes you an #######. It's in how you approach it and what you expect from someone you meet in a bar.  I think that guys don't have as much respect for a female they meet in a bar or have a one night stand with.  And don't try to tell me you do.


----------



## Beta84

migtig said:


> struggling with a very smart arse comment...difficult...very difficult....



i HATE you!


----------



## Wenchy

get4real said:


> Nobody said that sex makes you an #######. It's in how you approach it and what you expect from someone you meet in a bar.  I think that guys don't have as much respect for a female they meet in a bar or have a one night stand with.  And don't try to tell me you do.


I walked up to him in a bar, told him exactly what I wanted, and he respected me in the morning.  15 years later we are getting a divorce but there were many good years in between and a beautiful genius of a little man.

What's wrong with being honest?  I want sex as much as the guy does.  I also want baubles, bangles, nice dinners, money etc...


----------



## Chain729

get4real said:


> MILF hunter huh? That's interesting



I never lost that one.  I was thinking "chauvanistic pig."  



migtig said:


> I always thought monogamy was indeed man-made.  Yea a man wants to spread his seed, but heaven forbid some other man spreads his seed in the same place.
> 
> Same with pologamy - just another way to keep a sister down.  Women should have harems too.  The thing is - we'd probably have harems consisting of both sexes, even if we had plutonic relationships.  Utopia.



I was joking about that part.  I really don't think anyone wants to take responsibility for creating it.

Huh?  Most people aren't switch hitters.  As for a woman wanting a harem, have at it.


----------



## LateApex

get4real said:


> Nobody said that sex makes you an #######. It's in how you approach it and what you expect from someone you meet in a bar.  I think that guys don't have as much respect for a female they meet in a bar or have a one night stand with.  And don't try to tell me you do.



Here's my take on the whole bar situation.

I'm sure just about every single one of you have been to a bar. I also bet some of you think that you're pretty decent human beings.

I look at it like this:

If I think that I'm a decent human being then there is a possibility that other decent human beings exist. If they exist - some of these people are probably like you and me and go to bars as well. If this is true then there is a distinct possibility that you will meet some of these decent human beings at a bar.

It goes without saying that there are a lot of a$$holes sprinkled among these decent human beings.

I can say in all honesty that I've never - ever - had a one night stand.

Not all people go to a bar to hook up.

Going to a bar is a perfect place to meet new friends. It's a relaxed atmosphere and extremely easy to get your 'game' on.


----------



## Wenchy

LateApex said:


> Here's my take on the whole bar situation.
> 
> I'm sure just about every single one of you have been to a bar. I also bet some of you think that you're pretty decent human beings.
> 
> I look at it like this:
> 
> If I think that I'm a decent human being then there is a possibility that other decent human beings exist. If they exist - some of these people are probably like you and me and go to bars as well. If this is true then there is a distinct possibility that you will meet some of these decent human beings at a bar.
> 
> It goes without saying that there are a lot of a$$holes sprinkled among these decent human beings.
> 
> I can say in all honesty that I've never - ever - had a one night stand.
> 
> Not all people go to a bar to hook up.
> 
> Going to a bar is a perfect place to meet new friends. It's a relaxed atmosphere and extremely easy to get your 'game' on.



Yes...Indeed.


----------



## withrespect

LateApex said:


> Here's my take on the whole bar situation.
> 
> I'm sure just about every single one of you have been to a bar. I also bet some of you think that you're pretty decent human beings.
> 
> I look at it like this:
> 
> If I think that I'm a decent human being then there is a possibility that other decent human beings exist. If they exist - some of these people are probably like you and me and go to bars as well. If this is true then there is a distinct possibility that you will meet some of these decent human beings at a bar.
> 
> It goes without saying that there are a lot of a$$holes sprinkled among these decent human beings.
> 
> I can say in all honesty that I've never - ever - had a one night stand.
> 
> Not all people go to a bar to hook up.
> 
> Going to a bar is a perfect place to meet new friends. It's a relaxed atmosphere and extremely easy to get your 'game' on.




That is a very good way of looking at things.  I admire your optimism.


----------



## LateApex

withrespect said:


> That is a very good way of looking at things.  I admire your optimism.



I'm optimistic, sure...

But, I also know that you can't be happy with someone unless you give them the opportunity to get to know you.

If you have all these obstacles in the way - guys will pick up on that.

It was easy for me to see that kind of thing with girls. I always stayed away from the defensive ones. Because, it's hard enough to get to know someone and for them to get to know you if you have to get through all that crap.


----------



## cattitude

migtig said:


> I always thought monogamy was indeed man-made.  Yea a man wants to spread his seed, but heaven forbid some other man spreads his seed in the same place.
> 
> Same with pologamy - just another way to keep a sister down.  Women should have harems too.  The thing is - we'd probably have harems consisting of both sexes, even if we had plutonic relationships.  Utopia.



I know I'm old and out of the loop, but are pologamy and plutonic relationships some odd form of sex


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:


> I know I'm old and out of the loop, but are pologamy and plutonic relationships some odd form of sex



Yes, all I can say outside of the NSFW private forum is think "water polo" and "aligning of the planets/formally known as a planet".


----------



## Chain729

cattitude said:


> I know I'm old and out of the loop, but are pologamy and plutonic relationships some odd form of sex



Naw, I just think her accent is showing.


----------



## Chain729

kwillia said:


> Yes, all I can say outside of the NSFW private forum is think "water polo" and "aligning of the planets/formally known as a planet".


----------



## Beta84

LateApex said:


> Here's my take on the whole bar situation.
> 
> I'm sure just about every single one of you have been to a bar. I also bet some of you think that you're pretty decent human beings.
> 
> I look at it like this:
> 
> If I think that I'm a decent human being then there is a possibility that other decent human beings exist. If they exist - some of these people are probably like you and me and go to bars as well. If this is true then there is a distinct possibility that you will meet some of these decent human beings at a bar.
> 
> It goes without saying that there are a lot of a$$holes sprinkled among these decent human beings.
> 
> I can say in all honesty that I've never - ever - had a one night stand.
> 
> Not all people go to a bar to hook up.
> 
> Going to a bar is a perfect place to meet new friends. It's a relaxed atmosphere and extremely easy to get your 'game' on.



I've never been to a bar looking for new friends or women.  People are usually rowdier in bars...you don't really get a taste of their typical personality there.  Not exactly the best place to meet friends, unless you're looking for idiots to be stupid with while you're drinking.  Everyone can get buddy buddy at a bar, but it doesn't go much further than that realm.


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> I've never been to a bar looking for new friends or women.  People are usually rowdier in bars...you don't really get a taste of their typical personality there.  Not exactly the best place to meet friends, unless you're looking for idiots to be stupid with while you're drinking.  Everyone can get buddy buddy at a bar, but it doesn't go much further than that realm.



Isn't that what happened last night?


----------



## migtig

Chain729 said:


> Naw, I just think her accent is showing.


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> Isn't that what happened last night?



basically


----------



## UncleBacon

28 PSWM loves his momma


----------



## LateApex

Beta84 said:


> I've never been to a bar looking for new friends or women.  People are usually rowdier in bars...you don't really get a taste of their typical personality there.  Not exactly the best place to meet friends, unless you're looking for idiots to be stupid with while you're drinking.  Everyone can get buddy buddy at a bar, but it doesn't go much further than that realm.



I beg to differ.

Especially in a town like this - where you're bound to run into people around town - a bar is a good place to lay the foundations for a relationship/friendship etc.

I'm not talking about trying to 'hit' on a sloppy drunk person. Of course you're not going to gain any insight on the type of person they are if they can barely speak or stand.

They don't call alcohol 'liquid courage' for nothing. Sometimes that's all it takes for someone to come out of their shell and loosen up a bit.

I've met some of my closest friends around here by meeting them at a bar.


----------



## get4real

LateApex said:


> Here's my take on the whole bar situation.
> 
> I'm sure just about every single one of you have been to a bar. I also bet some of you think that you're pretty decent human beings.
> 
> I look at it like this:
> 
> If I think that I'm a decent human being then there is a possibility that other decent human beings exist. If they exist - some of these people are probably like you and me and go to bars as well. If this is true then there is a distinct possibility that you will meet some of these decent human beings at a bar.
> 
> It goes without saying that there are a lot of a$$holes sprinkled among these decent human beings.
> 
> I can say in all honesty that I've never - ever - had a one night stand.
> 
> Not all people go to a bar to hook up.
> 
> Going to a bar is a perfect place to meet new friends. It's a relaxed atmosphere and extremely easy to get your 'game' on.



I do go to bars and I do meet nice people but I have never been to a bar looking for a date or a potential boyfriend.  Not to say that it couldn't happen but I wouldn't expect it.


----------



## rich70

Beta84 said:


> basically



 Damn that Mojo!


----------



## get4real

LateApex said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> Especially in a town like this - where you're bound to run into people around town - a bar is a good place to lay the foundations for a relationship/friendship etc.
> 
> I'm not talking about trying to 'hit' on a sloppy drunk person. Of course you're not going to gain any insight on the type of person they are if they can barely speak or stand.
> 
> They don't call alcohol 'liquid courage' for nothing. Sometimes that's all it takes for someone to come out of their shell and loosen up a bit.
> 
> I've met some of my closest friends around here by meeting them at a bar.


----------



## frozenrain

*Plutonic*

- of igneous rock that has solidified beneath the earth's surface; granite or diorite or gabbro
irruptive
intrusive - of rock material; forced while molten into cracks between layers of other rock


*Platonic*
: relating to or based on platonic love ; also : experiencing or professing platonic love b: of, relating to, or being a relationship marked by the absence of romance or sex
3: nominal , theoretical


Please do not slam me .I just notice how easy it is to write plutonic instead of platonic-I have done it myself.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> I do go to bars and I do meet nice people* but I have never been to a bar looking for a date or a potential boyfriend.*  Not to say that it couldn't happen but I wouldn't expect it.




Where do you go then?  You just said that the only place down here is bars...


----------



## migtig

frozenrain said:


> *Plutonic*
> 
> - of igneous rock that has solidified beneath the earth's surface; granite or diorite or gabbro
> irruptive
> intrusive - of rock material; forced while molten into cracks between layers of other rock
> 
> 
> *Platonic*
> : relating to or based on platonic love ; also : experiencing or professing platonic love b: of, relating to, or being a relationship marked by the absence of romance or sex
> 3: nominal , theoretical
> 
> 
> Please do not slam me .I just notice how easy it is to write plutonic instead of platonic-I have done it myself.



Trust me I know the difference, that's why it was picked up on. I usually spell correctly, but was distracted when typing.  But now with Kwillia's definition I think they should become new forum words.


----------



## get4real

pcjohnnyb said:


> Where do you go then?  You just said that the only place down here is bars...



Friend get togethers. Such as cook outs or football parties. Etc...


----------



## Pete

pcjohnnyb said:


> Where do you go then?  You just said that the only place down here is bars...



Checkers   Stand by the drive up windows and make small talk while they wait for their burgers.


----------



## LateApex

pcjohnnyb said:


> Where do you go then?  You just said that the only place down here is bars...



It's that stigma about bars that most people have.

People seem to think that only horrible people go to bars.

People seem to think that if you meet someone at a bar that it's some dirty thing.

It's all about your perspective.

Kinda like that glass half empty/full deal.


----------



## Pete

LateApex said:


> It's that stigma about bars that most people have.
> 
> People seem to think that only horrible people go to bars.
> 
> People seem to think that if you meet someone at a bar that it's some dirty thing.
> 
> It's all about your perspective.
> 
> Kinda like that glass half empty/full deal.



true


----------



## Dye Tied

People that go out to bars to meet people are the same people on dating sites and in forums.

You never know where you'll meet someone, just stay open to all possibilities.


----------



## get4real

LateApex said:


> It's that stigma about bars that most people have.
> 
> People seem to think that only horrible people go to bars.
> 
> People seem to think that if you meet someone at a bar that it's some dirty thing.
> 
> It's all about your perspective.
> 
> Kinda like that glass half empty/full deal.



I'm not saying that only bad people go to bars. I go to bars all the time. You guys have probably seen me if you go to the bars around here.  All I am saying is that I would not specifically go to a bar looking for a date. 

I frequent bars all the time but just to hang out with friends and have a good time.


----------



## frozenrain

migtig said:


> Trust me I know the difference, that's why it was picked up on. I usually spell correctly, but was distracted when typing.  But now with Kwillia's definition I think they should become new forum words.



ahh o.k
Yes that would be a good idea!!

Anyway we have all heard of a rocky relationship.


----------



## Pete

get4real said:


> I'm not saying that only bad people go to bars. I go to bars all the time. You guys have probably seen me if you go to the bars around here.  All I am saying is that I would not specifically go to a bar looking for a date.
> 
> I frequent bars all the time but just to hang out with friends and have a good time.



Are you hot?


----------



## LateApex

Dye Tied said:


> People that go out to bars to meet people are the same people on dating sites and in forums.
> 
> You never know where you'll meet someone, just stay open to all possibilities.



Never used a dating site.

I guess I'm being hypocritical when I say that only desperate people use dating sites, but it's just a personal thing.

I will admit, however, that when I first joined this site I was bored - looking to get out of a rut - so joined to meet new people. But, before I knew it - there were women all over the place.

I agree to keep an open mind. You never know when it's going to happen.


----------



## LateApex

get4real said:


> I'm not saying that only bad people go to bars. I go to bars all the time. You guys have probably seen me if you go to the bars around here.  All I am saying is that I would not specifically go to a bar looking for a date.
> 
> I frequent bars all the time but just to hang out with friends and have a good time.



Agreed.

I bet I know many of you on this site.

The group I used to hangout with was a pretty popular one.

We were pretty rowdy at times too.

Heh.


----------



## get4real

Pete said:


> Are you hot?



Possibly.  What's your definition of hot?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> Possibly.  What's your definition of hot?



Are you chubby? :shrug:


----------



## get4real

pcjohnnyb said:


> Are you chubby? :shrug:



Nope. What else?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> Nope.


----------



## LateApex

Pete said:
			
		

> Are you hot?





			
				Pete said:
			
		

> Are you chubby?



Okay guys...

Listen up.

This is _not_ the way to start conversations with the ladies.


----------



## get4real

pcjohnnyb said:


>



Do you like chubby?  I'm sorry I'm just not.


----------



## get4real

LateApex said:


> Okay guys...
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> This is _not_ the way to start conversations with the ladies.


----------



## get4real

LateApex said:


> Okay guys...
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> This is _not_ the way to start conversations with the ladies.



I know this is a little off the subject, but I'm new on the forums and I wanted to know if someone could tell me how to reference more then one quote in a reply.  Thank You


----------



## Chain729

LateApex said:


> Okay guys...
> 
> Listen up.
> 
> This is _not_ the way to start conversations with the ladies.



Of course not, you have to start with "H/B/K?" first.


----------



## ItalianScallion

sockgirl77 said:


> Are you kidding me? I grew up in Chuck County. Just about every guy I know there is a POS. Hell, it's so bad there that there's a Deadbeat Dad section in the paper.


If you're the type of gal who would up and relocate to anywhere for a guy, then you're the type who will not be respected and naturally call the guys a POS. Too many of you give it up at the drop of a hat (so to speak) and then wonder why these guys are POS's. Who controls the booty? We don't! So how bout it being the gals fault that the guys are losers? MAKE them respect you! Or at least stop lumping all of us into that category. 


LateApex said:


> This place is like one big eharmony ad.
> Desperation..... check
> Claims it's his friend.... check


Just another outlet for meeting MPD's...


FizGig said:


> I've met a few guys that started out decent but after knowing them for a little while their true colors show. that seems to happen a lot around here


What do you think dating is for? Stop rushing into marriage and eventually their "true colors" will show. So many of you got married before you knew his last name so what do you expect?


get4real said:


> Yeah, I grew up here my whole life too and most of the guys are nothing to talk about.  They all have one thing in mind.


Another one with the "they all" problem!


get4real said:


> The thing about being a SMILF is the fact that guys are willing to hit it but not stick around to be in a relationship with someone who has kids.


Again, who controls the booty? Quit P&Ming if you give it up on the first outing!


get4real said:


> Possibly.  What's your definition of hot?


Pictures please. Well tell you


----------



## GWguy

get4real said:


> I know this is a little off the subject, but I'm new on the forums and I wanted to know if someone could tell me how to reference more then one quote in a reply.  Thank You



Use the " " quote marks on the right.  it will turn red.  Then select either another or the "QUOTE" button.


----------



## withrespect

Chain729 said:


> Of course not, you have to start with "H/B/K?" first.



What is H/B/K?  Sorry I am naive...


----------



## GWguy

Chain729 said:


> Of course not, you have to start with "H/B/K?" first.





withrespect said:


> What is H/B/K?  Sorry I am naive...



Where the heck is APS when you need him?


----------



## get4real

GWguy said:


> Use the " " quote marks on the right.  it will turn red.  Then select either another or the "QUOTE" button.



Thank You


----------



## LateApex

GWguy said:


> Use the " " quote marks on the right.  it will turn red.  Then select either another or the "QUOTE" button.



Heh.

You know what's funny.

I never knew that.

I just ctrl c'd the blocks and added the messages by ctrl v'ing them.

Brute force method...


----------



## withrespect

GWguy said:


> Where the heck is APS when you need him?



Good Grief...as if I am not in ACRONYM HELL at work as it is...


----------



## GWguy

get4real said:


> Thank You



See, some guys are nice.....


----------



## get4real

ItalianScallion said:


> If you're the type of gal who would up and relocate to anywhere for a guy, then you're the type who will not be respected and naturally call the guys a POS. Too many of you give it up at the drop of a hat (so to speak) and then wonder why these guys are POS's. Who controls the booty? We don't! So how bout it being the gals fault that the guys are losers? MAKE them respect you! Or at least stop lumping all of us into that category.
> 
> I do agree with the "make them respect you".   To many girls sleep around and give the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## GWguy

withrespect said:


> Good Grief...as if I am not in ACRONYM HELL at work as it is...



http://forums.somd.com/members/aps45819.html

The original creator of H/B/K and the interrogation method of new forum ladies.


----------



## Pete

get4real said:


> Possibly.  What's your definition of hot?



Do puppies yelp and run away and babies cry when you come around?


----------



## get4real

Pete said:


> Do puppies yelp and run away and babies cry when you come around?



  Luckily no.  I haven't been called ugly if that helps any. I like to remain modest. There's nothing I hate more then cocky, conceited people.


----------



## Pete

get4real said:


> Luckily no.  I haven't been called ugly if that helps any. I like to remain modest. There's nothing I hate more then cocky, conceited people.



Cocky, conceited people are people too. :shrug:


----------



## get4real

Pete said:


> Cocky, conceited people are people too. :shrug:



Yeah, but I don't care how attractive a person is on the outside.  If they open their mouth and are cocky it makes them ugly and I want to hit them.


----------



## Chain729

withrespect said:


> What is H/B/K?  Sorry I am naive...



WTH do you think you're smacking?  



GWguy said:


> http://forums.somd.com/members/aps45819.html
> 
> The original creator of H/B/K and the interrogation method of new forum ladies.



Uh... APS didn't invent "H/B/K"...  He asks less important questions.


----------



## UncleBacon

lets try again haha

28 swm that loves his momma haha


----------



## withrespect

LMAO, That was you smacking me for not knowing what it was... gees Mr. Defensive


----------



## GWguy

Chain729 said:


> WTH do you think you're smacking?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... APS didn't invent "H/B/K"...  He asks less important questions.



He was the first I remember using it.... So who did coin it??


----------



## ItalianScallion

get4real said:


> I do agree with the "make them respect you".   To many girls sleep around and give the rest of us a bad name.



Ok folks, explain H/B/K for the noobs...


----------



## get4real

"Laughter is merely your smile...having an orgasm" 

That quote is hilarious.


----------



## UncleBacon

the irony in this thread kills me....


----------



## Chain729

withrespect said:


> LMAO, That was you smacking me for not knowing what it was... gees Mr. Defensive



This attitude I approve of.  Sad and/or crying chicks are 



GWguy said:


> He was the first I remember using it.... So who did coin it??



Search feature works wonders.


----------



## withrespect

ItalianScallion said:


> Ok folks, explain H/B/K for the noobs...




I know I asked this earlier...What is a noob?


----------



## Chain729

UncleBacon said:


> the irony in this thread kills me....



It is pretty good isn't it?


----------



## get4real

I wish someone would just explain what H/B/K is.


----------



## ItalianScallion

withrespect said:


> I know I asked this earlier...What is a noob?


Newbie; someone new to the SoMd forums. Someone with few posts. 
Welcome!


----------



## rich70

get4real said:


> I wish someone would just explain what H/B/K is.



Heart Break Kid.   Shawn Micheals, WWE. You never heard of him?


----------



## withrespect

ItalianScallion said:


> Newbie; someone new to the SoMd forums. Someone with few posts.
> Welcome!



OHHHHHH !!!!  Roger that, Thank you.


----------



## GWguy

Chain729 said:


> Search feature works wonders.



I bow in your presence.......  :bowing:


----------



## UncleBacon

rich70 said:


> Heart Break Kid.   Shawn Micheals, WWE. You never heard of him?



it was a movie before shawn micheals took it as a nick name


----------



## get4real

rich70 said:


> Heart Break Kid.   Shawn Micheals, WWE. You never heard of him?



Get for real. That is not what it is. Truth please.


----------



## UncleBacon

so what exactly are you looking for?


----------



## withrespect

UncleBacon said:


> so what exactly are you looking for?



who?


----------



## get4real

UncleBacon said:


> so what exactly are you looking for?



The meaning of H/B/K


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> Do you like chubby?  I'm sorry I'm just not.




Among other women, yes.  It doesn't completely come down to appearance when deciding who I do and don't like


----------



## GWguy

withrespect said:


> who?


What?


----------



## rich70

get4real said:


> Get for real. That is not what it is. Truth please.



I was playing. I don't know what it means either.


----------



## UncleBacon

the few women posting in here about not finding good guys....


----------



## ItalianScallion

get4real said:


> The meaning of H/B/K


H is "Are you HOTTTT"?
B is "What kind of bike do you ride"?
K is......  We'll let you answer the first 2 before we reveal this one


----------



## withrespect

UncleBacon said:


> the few women posting in here about not finding good guys....




I guess that is my main prob... I dont know exactly what I am looking for.  I was telling someone this earlier.  ...I have problems dating people for a myriad of reasons...  One of the highlights is... I'M RELATED TO EVERYONE!!!!  BOOOO  I didnt mean to make this thread sound like a spitfire, I just...I dont know...I dont know what I am trying to say... LMAO


----------



## ItalianScallion

withrespect said:


> I guess that is my main prob... I dont know exactly what I am looking for.  I was telling someone this earlier.  ...I have problems dating people for a myriad of reasons...  One of the highlights is... I'M RELATED TO EVERYONE!!!!  BOOOO  I didnt mean to make this thread sound like a spitfire, I just...I dont know...I dont know what I am trying to say... LMAO


That might cover the "K" in H/B/K EWWW!!!

Darn, still no PM's yet.


----------



## GWguy

withrespect said:


> I guess that is my main prob... I dont know exactly what I am looking for.  I was telling someone this earlier.  ...I have problems dating people for a myriad of reasons...  One of the highlights is... I'M RELATED TO EVERYONE!!!!  BOOOO  I didnt mean to make this thread sound like a spitfire, I just...I dont know...I dont know what I am trying to say... LMAO



Go out, meet a bunch of people, have a good time, and stop worrying about finding the perfect guy.  if it happens, it happens.  If not, you haven't lost any sleep over it.


----------



## UncleBacon

withrespect said:


> I guess that is my main prob... I dont know exactly what I am looking for.  I was telling someone this earlier.  ...I have problems dating people for a myriad of reasons...  One of the highlights is... *I'M RELATED TO EVERYONE*!!!!  BOOOO  I didnt mean to make this thread sound like a spitfire, I just...I dont know...I dont know what I am trying to say... LMAO




I can assure you we're not related


----------



## pcjohnnyb

ItalianScallion said:


> *H is "Are you HOTTTT"?
> B is "What kind of bike do you ride"?*
> K is......  We'll let you answer the first 2 before we reveal this one


 wrong




withrespect said:


> I guess that is my main prob... I dont know exactly what I am looking for.  I was telling someone this earlier.  ...I have problems dating people for a myriad of reasons...  One of the highlights is... *I'M RELATED TO EVERYONE!!!!*



That doesn't keep some folks from trying


----------



## pcjohnnyb

ItalianScallion said:


> Darn, still no PM's yet.



Wow, even I got one.


----------



## get4real

I have a large family as well.  I can't go anywhere without someone in my family knowing what i'm doing. 

I don't go out looking for someone.  I'm hoping to just randomly run into the man of dreams when I least expect it.  But it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## ItalianScallion

pcjohnnyb said:


> wrong
> 
> That doesn't keep some folks from trying


What do ya mean wrong?!


----------



## ItalianScallion

get4real said:


> I have a large family as well.  I can't go anywhere without someone in my family knowing what i'm doing.
> 
> I don't go out looking for someone.  I'm hoping to just randomly run into the man of dreams when I least expect it.  But it hasn't happened yet.


Where do you advertise your self?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> I have a large family as well.  I can't go anywhere without someone in my family knowing what i'm doing.
> 
> I don't go out looking for someone.  I'm hoping to just randomly run into the man of dreams when I least expect it.  But it hasn't happened yet.



Well, thats how these things often happen, BUT, you still have to do things and be open to people you least expect to fill that void in your life


----------



## get4real

ItalianScallion said:


> Where do you advertise your self?



I don't advertise myself anywhere. But I do go out now frequently


----------



## UncleBacon

get4real said:


> I don't advertise myself anywhere. But I do go out now frequently





o'realy


----------



## Gtmustang88

Just go out and have fun with friends. I am sure you will meet people who interest you.


----------



## ItalianScallion

get4real said:


> I don't advertise myself anywhere. But I do go out now frequently



DUH!! Going out is advertising (so to speak) 
I'll make it easier; Where do you "go out now frequently"?


----------



## get4real

ItalianScallion said:


> DUH!! Going out is advertising (so to speak)
> I'll make it easier; Where do you "go out now frequently"?



I'm aware of that.  I thought the beer glassed would give the hint of a bar.  I stay at the local bars in waldorf.


----------



## get4real

Gtmustang88 said:


> Just go out and have fun with friends. I am sure you will meet people who interest you.



Is that a pic of your mustang?


----------



## Gtmustang88

get4real said:


> Is that a pic of your mustang?



An old one. I sold the car a few months ago, but I still got my newer one.


----------



## rich70

get4real said:


> I'm aware of that.  I thought the beer glassed would give the hint of a bar.  I stay at the local bars in waldorf.



There was a big forum meeting last night at Hooters in Waldorf.


----------



## get4real

Gtmustang88 said:


> An old one. I sold the car a few months ago, but I still got my newer one.



Me too. I traded in my 98 a month ago and I bought an 07 last year. I love it.


----------



## Gtmustang88

get4real said:


> Me too. I traded in my 98 a month ago and I bought an 07 last year. I love it.



Is it a gt?


----------



## ItalianScallion

rich70 said:


> There was a big forum meeting last night at Hooters in Waldorf.


I should stop by and say hey to you folks next time. I haven't been there in many months. Got tired of the food and the drama queens. At least I'll have Clevalley & Hoover to talk to.


----------



## Gtmustang88

ItalianScallion said:


> I should stop by and say hey to you folks next time. I haven't been there in many months. Got tired of the food and the drama queens. At least I'll have Clevalley & Hoover to talk to.



Yeah, should of stop by. It was my first time meeting a few new people on the forums.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Gtmustang88 said:


> Yeah, should of stop by. It was my first time meeting a few new people on the forums.


I used to go in there a couple of times a week for lunch and got to know everyone really well; the gals and the managers. Some of the gals are really cool and easy to talk to and some are just not. Maybe next time.


----------



## get4real

Gtmustang88 said:


> Is it a gt?



Absolutely


----------



## get4real

rich70 said:


> There was a big forum meeting last night at Hooters in Waldorf.



I don't like Hooters.  The girls there are drama queens and I don't have time for that.  It's bad enough after they get off work you see them everywhere starting stuff.


----------



## Gtmustang88

get4real said:


> Absolutely



Very Nice.  Lol, most girls have the 6 cylinder.  I have been looking for 03/04 cobras, they are what i really like and want.


----------



## get4real

Gtmustang88 said:


> Very Nice.  Lol, most girls have the 6 cylinder.  I have been looking for 03/04 cobras, they are what i really like and want.



I want an old 67 shelby.  Have you seen the 50th anniversary shelby at waldorf ford.  It's the 500KR. $142,000.  It would be nice to get the super snake.


----------



## Gtmustang88

get4real said:


> I want an old 67 shelby.  Have you seen the 50th anniversary shelby at waldorf ford.  It's the 500KR. $142,000.  It would be nice to get the super snake.



Haha, yea. For that amount I will go get me a zr1 or a zo6 and put a cam and bottle in it.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> I want an old 67 shelby.  Have you seen the 50th anniversary shelby at waldorf ford.  It's the 500KR. $142,000.  It would be nice to get the super snake.



...
and you have trouble finding a man?  Good god, maybe the guys down here DO suck


----------



## toppick08

get4real said:


> I want an old 67 shelby.  Have you seen the 50th anniversary shelby at waldorf ford.  It's the 500KR. $142,000.  *It would be nice to get the super snake.*





Hey GT...here's your chance.....


----------



## get4real

Gtmustang88 said:


> Haha, yea. For that amount I will go get me a zr1 or a zo6 and put a cam and bottle in it.



Yeah, but you could drop a big block in the old shelby and do high 9's or 10's in a quarter mile without nitrous.  I would rather go that fast on straight motor.


----------



## get4real

toppick08 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Hey GT...here's your chance.....



HaHaHa, Real funny.


----------



## get4real

pcjohnnyb said:


> ...
> and you have trouble finding a man?  Good god, maybe the guys down here DO suck



Guys don't really like it when  you know more about cars then they do.


----------



## toppick08

get4real said:


> HaHaHa, Real funny.



j/k......that's what I do, but don't ask


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> Guys don't really like it when  you know more about cars then they do.



What guys?  
I'd love for you to teach me a thing or two if you could :shrug:


----------



## Gtmustang88

get4real said:


> Guys don't really like it when  you know more about cars then they do.



Don't bother me. Lol, you are definite hot in my book. Yeah, I prefer all motor too, but its whatever. I have run on the bottle. My 88 was an 11 second car, and I miss it, but oh well, just build another one. Thats most of the fun right there.


----------



## Gtmustang88

toppick08 said:


> j/k......that's what I do, but don't ask





Haha, thats like last night, I didn't need to introduce myself really. Everyone saw the ford gear I was wearing.


----------



## toppick08

Gtmustang88 said:


> Haha, thats like last night, I didn't need to introduce myself really. Everyone saw the ford gear I was wearing.





We had a good time, hope to see you again...


----------



## ItalianScallion

get4real said:


> I don't like Hooters.  The girls there are drama queens and I don't have time for that.  It's bad enough after they get off work you see them everywhere starting stuff.





Gtmustang88 said:


> Haha, thats like last night, I didn't need to introduce myself really. Everyone saw the ford gear I was wearing.


Ouch! I'm a die hard Chevy man but I don't advertise it in my clothing. I used to race at all the MD tracks with my 327 powered Vega. I drove it to work and it ran low 12's at the track. Quite an eye catcher. 
Hey 4real, You can take us to another place for lunch; it doesn't have to be Hoot's...


----------



## ItalianScallion

toppick08 said:


> We had a good time, hope to see you again...


Do you all go there every other Wednesday?


----------



## Gtmustang88

ItalianScallion said:


> Ouch! I'm a die hard Chevy man but I don't advertise it in my clothing. I used to race at all the MD tracks with my 327 powered Vega. I drove it to work and it ran low 12's at the track. Quite an eye catcher.
> Hey 4real, You can take us to another place for lunch; it doesn't have to be Hoot's...



Lol, I use to work at a gm dealership while I was going through college and I use to had a 98 s10 that I slammed to the ground and then put a small block in it. I have a problem where I like to modify vehicles.


----------



## toppick08

ItalianScallion said:


> Do you all go there every other Wednesday?



We were there about 2(?) weeks ago, and decided to go again last night, but not really a set date..........


----------



## Gtmustang88

ItalianScallion said:


> Do you all go there every other Wednesday?



First time we have been in awhile and the first time for a big group of people from the forums to come.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> First time we have been in awhile and the first time for a big group of people from the forums to come.



 You were there last weekend!


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> I guess that is my main prob... I dont know exactly what I am looking for.  I was telling someone this earlier.  ...I have problems dating people for a myriad of reasons...  One of the highlights is... I'M RELATED TO EVERYONE!!!!  BOOOO  I didnt mean to make this thread sound like a spitfire, I just...I dont know...I dont know what I am trying to say... LMAO



well it seems like you have a start on what you're looking for...someone not related to you 

that's gotta suck!  My family is very small and I'm probably the first to ever live in Maryland.  Everyone is free game!


----------



## get4real

Gtmustang88 said:


> Don't bother me. Lol, you are definite hot in my book. Yeah, I prefer all motor too, but its whatever. I have run on the bottle. My 88 was an 11 second car, and I miss it, but oh well, just build another one. Thats most of the fun right there.



My car is just a show car right now. Once my 35,000 mile warranty is up i'm gonna put a saleen supercharger on it.  I can't wait!


----------



## ItalianScallion

Gtmustang88 said:


> Lol, I use to work at a gm dealership while I was going through college and I use to had a 98 s10 that I slammed to the ground and then put a small block in it. I have a problem where I like to modify vehicles.


I used to have that "problem" too. I just couldn't leave that motor alone! I always needed to improve on something. Now I can't stand changing my own oil! 


toppick08 said:


> We were there about 2(?) weeks ago, and decided to go again last night, but not really a set date..........


I was sick as a DOGGY DOG! I caught some demonic bug that knocked me down good! I am finally getting my voice back so I'll be fine for the next tard meeting.


Gtmustang88 said:


> First time we have been in awhile and the first time for a big group of people from the forums to come.


Lord willing, I'll see you folks next time.


----------



## get4real

pcjohnnyb said:


> What guys?
> I'd love for you to teach me a thing or two if you could :shrug:



I told you the guys around here suck.


----------



## ItalianScallion

get4real said:


> I told you the guys around here suck.


Hey!!! I can spin an oil filter on faster than any woman on this forum!


----------



## get4real

ItalianScallion said:


> Hey!!! I can spin an oil filter on faster than any woman on this forum!



No offense to the ladies, but I doubt there are many ladies that change their own oil.


----------



## ItalianScallion

get4real said:


> No offense to the ladies, but I doubt there are many ladies that change their own oil.


Ok. I can spin an oil filter on faster than you can. Now, if you tell me that you don't change your own oil, I'll start to think......MPD person???


----------



## UncleBacon

rich70 said:


> There was a big forum meeting last night at Hooters in Waldorf.




yeah I wish I could of made it but I was feeling like crap


----------



## get4real

ItalianScallion said:


> Ok. I can spin an oil filter on faster than you can. Now, if you tell me that you don't change your own oil, I'll start to think......MPD person???



Sorry I don't know what MPD stands for, but I do change my own oil.


----------



## Gtmustang88

Lol, I use to be able to have my motor out of my car in under an hour. I can have the trans out in 20 minutes with air tools. I am probably not that quick anymore since I don't work on stuff as often as I had use too.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> You were there last weekend!



Yea weekend, not weekday as in Wednesday.


----------



## get4real

Gtmustang88 said:


> Lol, I use to be able to have my motor out of my car in under an hour. I can have the trans out in 20 minutes with air tools. I am probably not that quick anymore since I don't work on stuff as often as I had use too.



I can't do all that but I can do the basics like oil, changing my plugs and wires, starter, etc... I don't do transmissions or taking apart motors.  Yet.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Gtmustang88 said:


> Lol, I use to be able to have my motor out of my car in under an hour. I can have the trans out in 20 minutes with air tools. I am probably not that quick anymore since I don't work on stuff as often as I had use too.


Oh yeah! I used to get off work on Friday and start taking the motor apart. By 4pm Sunday I had it rebuilt, painted and running with a larger cam, new manifold & carb & headers in one weekend. As I said: now I don't even like changing my own oil. I might call 4real lady when I need that done. 


get4real said:


> I can't do all that but I can do the basics like oil, changing my plugs and wires, starter, etc... I don't do transmissions or taking apart motors.  Yet.


I'm liking this lady!


----------



## Gtmustang88

get4real said:


> I can't do all that but I can do the basics like oil, changing my plugs and wires, starter, etc... I don't do transmissions or taking apart motors.  Yet



Thats cool, thats a lot more than other people. I like building motors, i was always changing heads and cams on my 88, then i finally cracked the block one day, so I had to build a new one. Then I had an oil pump seize up (damn melling out sources there #### to foreign countries that make cheap junk). I have built a few engines for my friends too, but i haven't done one in probably a year. I have rebuilt a t5 before and then a 700r4 that I blew up in my s10. The old pushrod motors are a lot easier to work on there the overhead cam stuff, especially trying to time the cams on a 3v and 4v


----------



## Gtmustang88

ItalianScallion said:


> Oh yeah! I used to get off work on Friday and start taking the motor apart. By 4pm Sunday I had it rebuilt, painted and running with a larger cam, new manifold & carb & headers in one weekend. As I said: now I don't even like changing my own oil. I might call 4real lady when I need that done.
> 
> I'm liking this lady!



Yeah, I have been getting lazy since I got rid of my 88. I guess I like working on toys more so than my daily driver haha. I just got exhaust and a few other goodies on it and its lowered, but that is it. Don't plan on doing anything else to that one.


----------



## toppick08

Gtmustang88 said:


> Yeah, I have been getting lazy since I got rid of my 88. I guess I like working on toys more so than my daily driver haha. I just got exhaust and a few other goodies on it and its lowered, but that is it. Don't plan on doing anything else to that one.



I miss my '91.....


----------



## get4real

Gtmustang88 said:


> Thats cool, thats a lot more than other people. I like building motors, i was always changing heads and cams on my 88, then i finally cracked the block one day, so I had to build a new one. Then I had an oil pump seize up (damn melling out sources there #### to foreign countries that make cheap junk). I have built a few engines for my friends too, but i haven't done one in probably a year. I have rebuilt a t5 before and then a 700r4 that I blew up in my s10. The old pushrod motors are a lot easier to work on there the overhead cam stuff, especially trying to time the cams on a 3v and 4v



I know motors are tricky.  I've seen a few cracked blocks and motors seized up.  It's and expensive hobbie but it's so much fun. I've always been more into old muscle cars.  Mainly fords.  I don't like imports.


----------



## Gtmustang88

get4real said:


> I know motors are tricky.  I've seen a few cracked blocks and motors seized up.  It's and expensive hobbie but it's so much fun. I've always been more into old muscle cars.  Mainly fords.  I don't like imports.



Yea, I don't mess with imports, although i did do a timing belt on an integra last week,but the guy is a good friend of mine and I got a free night of drinking out of it in baltimore. Well i got to get to the gym, nice talking to ya though! If you got any questions that you dont' know the answers to on your new gt, don't hesitate to ask.

Also, a local mustang board is Metro Area Mustangs and Fords Forums - Powered by vBulletin
I am a member on svtperformance, mustangworld, and corral also.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Gtmustang88 said:


> Yeah, I have been getting lazy since I got rid of my 88. I guess I like working on toys more so than my daily driver haha. I just got exhaust and a few other goodies on it and its lowered, but that is it. Don't plan on doing anything else to that one.


It happens as we get older! I maintain my car as far as I can but now, when the weather is good, I spend most of my time on 2 wheels. These 2.


----------



## toppick08

sockgirl77 said:


> How do you feel about extremly tall and lanky guys that wear tank tops and Crocs?


----------



## Black-Francis

get4real said:


> Yeah, but you could drop a big block in the old shelby and do high 9's or 10's in a quarter mile without nitrous.  I would rather go that fast on straight motor.



Is this jjsmommy?


----------



## Dougstermd

withrespect said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is a hard question to ask without sounding somewhat desperate... but where in the hell can I meet a decent man around here.  I am beginning to feel mildly discouraged because it seems like every man I meet around here is not worth catching feelings for....either they are really handsome, but cocky about it; really nice, but too feminine; "intimidated by me"; or have so much drama that I cant see them fitting me into the mess.   I just dont know where to meet someone decent, its not like you can really find anyone in a bar who is looking to meet a woman for relationship purposes.  I am not trying to complain, and I am not saying that I havent met nice people, I guess I am just looking for a nice guy to spend some time with that doesnt have a baby's mama that will put a bounty out for me if I start dating her "man".    help please.




LOOK NO FURTHER THAN http://forums.somd.com/members/toppick08.html


i do not have time to read all this before posting this. sorry if its a repeat


----------



## 4d2008

did I miss anything? I was sooooooo workin it in here then had to leave for the day. Hope noone jumped on my band wagon.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> did I miss anything? I was sooooooo workin it in here then had to leave for the day. Hope noone jumped on my band wagon.





LOL you didnt miss much... I'll tell you what though...  I feel kind of bad that I don't know much about cars...  I don't even know how to change my own oil...  maybe if I get some lessons, this will help me attract someone...  lol my next "victim"   jk


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> LOL you didnt miss much... I'll tell you what though... I feel kind of bad that I don't know much about cars... I don't even know how to change my own oil... maybe if I get some lessons, this will help me attract someone... lol my next "victim"  jk


oh Ill lube you up dont worry. 






(wait were you talking cars or )


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> oh Ill lube you up dont worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wait were you talking cars or )


----------



## toppick08

Dougstermd said:


> LOOK NO FURTHER THAN http://forums.somd.com/members/toppick08.html
> 
> 
> i do not have time to read all this before posting this. sorry if its a repeat



You and Yankee44 have the best butts, I've ever had.....


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


>


----------



## get4real

Black-Francis said:


> Is this jjsmommy?



No it is not. It is me.


----------



## get4real

So I take it no one ever said what H/B/K meant?


----------



## withrespect

I found out it means :  Height /Bra size/ kinky?


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> I found out it means : Height /Bra size/ kinky?


Do you like tomatoes? :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> Do you like tomatoes? :shrug:





  lol WTF did that come from


----------



## get4real

withrespect said:


> lol WTF did that come from




I like beer


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> lol WTF did that come from


ya um, you really dont want to know.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> ya um, you really dont want to know.




Yeah I do....I dont get it....


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> ya um, you really dont want to know.




its spinach....get it right


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Do you like tomatoes? :shrug:





4d2008 said:


> ya um, you really dont want to know.






UncleBacon said:


> its spinach....get it right


----------



## withrespect

pcjohnnyb said:


>



Someone please explain the tomatoes reference to me... I feel dumb...


----------



## UncleBacon

withrespect said:


> Someone please explain the tomatoes reference to me... I feel dumb...




do you like spinach? where you forced to have it as a kid?


----------



## withrespect

UncleBacon said:


> do you like spinach? where you forced to have it as a kid?



WTFO???  What is with the fruit and vegetable questions?


----------



## UncleBacon

withrespect said:


> WTFO???  What is with the fruit and vegetable questions?



its suppose to be spinah not tomatoes....well that's if he was going where I think he was going with it....so what's the answer?


----------



## withrespect

UncleBacon said:


> its suppose to be spinah not tomatoes....well that's if he was going where I think he was going with it



Where was he going?


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

withrespect said:


> Good Grief...as if I am not in ACRONYM HELL at work as it is...



Verbal shorthand......


----------



## get4real

withrespect said:


> Where was he going?



I don't know what they are talking about either.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

UncleBacon said:


> its suppose to be spinah not tomatoes....well that's if he was going where I think he was going with it....so what's the answer?





withrespect said:


> Where was he going?



Well it sounds like Bacon is tossing a salad over there. 
That isn't where 4d was going


----------



## nachomama

Sorry withrespect.  The good one on here is taken and you can't have him.


----------



## withrespect

get4real said:


> I don't know what they are talking about either.



lol thank you!!!  At least I know I am not alone.  :


----------



## UncleBacon

because spinach is a lot like anal sex....if your forced to have it as a kid you're not going to like it as an adult


----------



## withrespect

nachomama said:


> Sorry withrespect.  The good one on here is taken and you can't have him.



oh really?  and who might this "good one" be


----------



## withrespect

UncleBacon said:


> because spinach is a lot like anal sex....if your forced to have it as a kid you're not going to like it as an adult


----------



## UncleBacon

haha its suppose to be stupid funny


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

withrespect said:


> One of the highlights is... I'M RELATED TO EVERYONE!!!!  BOOOO  I didnt mean to make this thread sound like a spitfire, I just...I dont know...I dont know what I am trying to say... LMAO



Trust me, you are not related to ME. You and I need to talk, which is to say, *I* would like to talk _to you._ Who knows? Besides, if after one cup of coffee you decide to continue looking elsewhere; no harm, no foul.

Probably something more suited for a PM, but what do you say?
This is that 'putting yourself out there' thing.....

Hey, it never hurts to ask. Think about it; send me a PM and we can work out the details.


----------



## nachomama

UncleBacon said:


> because spinach is a lot like anal sex....if your forced to have it as a kid you're not going to like it as an adult







withrespect said:


> oh really?  and who might this "good one" be



If I told ya, I'd have to kill ya.


----------



## UncleBacon

nachomama said:


> If I told ya, I'd have to kill ya.





I guess you have to watch the comedy special


----------



## pcjohnnyb

UncleBacon said:


> because spinach is a lot like anal sex....if your forced to have it as a kid you're not going to like it as an adult



I heard you LIKED being forced to have spinach. :shrug:


----------



## get4real

pcjohnnyb said:


> I heard you LIKED being forced to have spinach. :shrug:



WOW


----------



## Beta84

nachomama said:


> If I told ya, I'd have to kill ya.






pcjohnnyb said:


> I heard you LIKED being forced to have spinach. :shrug:



he only likes it when I give it to him.


----------



## rich70

nachomama said:


> Sorry withrespect.  The good one on here is taken and you can't have him.



I am not!!


----------



## get4real

rich70 said:


> I am not!!



You are not a good one OR you are not taken?


----------



## nachomama

get4real said:


> You are not a good one OR you are not taken?


----------



## Gtmustang88

get4real said:


> You are not a good one OR you are not taken?



take your pick


----------



## get4real

Gtmustang88 said:


> take your pick



He is a steelers fan so that should have answered my question


----------



## Gtmustang88

get4real said:


> He is a steelers fan so that should have answered my question


----------



## nachomama

Gtmustang88 said:


> take your pick


----------



## Gtmustang88

nachomama said:


>


----------



## rich70

get4real said:


> He is a steelers fan so that should have answered my question



And what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## get4real

rich70 said:


> And what is that supposed to mean?



Not a thing.  I love football


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>






get4real said:


> Not a thing.  I love football



I take it you're not a Steelers fan than?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I take it you're not a Steelers fan than?



What gave you that clue.


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


> What gave you that clue.



 I saw it after I posted that.


----------



## get4real

rich70 said:


> I saw it after I posted that.



Not so much.  But i'll forgive your lack of eye for detail.


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I saw it after I posted that.


----------



## get4real

Do you know how you post your own thread?  I'm a noob


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> Do you know how you post your own thread?  I'm a noob



I didn't think you were serious 
When you're in whatever area you want to post in (where you can see the hierarchy of threads), on the top left (where post reply would be if you were actually in a thread) it will say "post new thread".  Click that


----------



## get4real

pcjohnnyb said:


> I didn't think you were serious
> When you're in whatever area you want to post in (where you can see the hierarchy of threads), on the top left (where post reply would be if you were actually in a thread) it will say "post new thread".  Click that



Thanks!


----------



## rich70

get4real said:


> Not so much.  But i'll forgive your lack of eye for detail.



Yeah, I'm a little slow.


----------



## ItalianScallion

I can't believe that 3 women came in here claiming that they can't find any good men in SoMd and yet Rich & I haven't been asked out yet!!
Snowpea, withrespect and get4real what's the hold up? Where are you taking us for lunch and when? My schedule is filling up quickly at this time of year! Come on let's roll ladies!


----------



## UncleBacon

ItalianScallion said:


> I can't believe that 3 women came in here claiming that they can't find any good men in SoMd and yet Rich & I haven't been asked out yet!!
> Snowpea, withrespect and get4real what's the hold up? Where are you taking us for lunch and when? My schedule is filling up quickly at this time of year! Come on let's roll ladies!




I guess they missed the 28 swm I posted hahaha


----------



## rich70

ItalianScallion said:


> I can't believe that 3 women came in here claiming that they can't find any good men in SoMd and yet Rich & I haven't been asked out yet!!
> Snowpea, withrespect and get4real what's the hold up? Where are you taking us for lunch and when? My schedule is filling up quickly at this time of year! Come on let's roll ladies!



Hey now, I don't want to hook up with anyone. I'm just doing fine right now.


----------



## Beta84

ItalianScallion said:


> I can't believe that 3 women came in here claiming that they can't find any good men in SoMd and yet Rich & I haven't been asked out yet!!
> Snowpea, withrespect and get4real what's the hold up? Where are you taking us for lunch and when? My schedule is filling up quickly at this time of year! Come on let's roll ladies!



they all want me 

ok maybe not


----------



## ItalianScallion

UncleBacon said:


> I guess they missed the 28 swm I posted hahaha


I saw that UB. Over cautious maybe? I hope not, they seem like fun gals. I'd love to meet them but they've probably been ruined by all the other boys they've been with. Hope they're over that nonsense and give me a shout.


----------



## misshelper




----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> they all want me
> 
> ok maybe not



True...true...


----------



## ItalianScallion

rich70 said:


> Hey now, I don't want to hook up with anyone. I'm just doing fine right now.



I didn''t say nothin about "hooking up". 
I'm doing great too but I always have room for new friends, especially right here is SoMd.


----------



## get4real

To be honest, I know i'm fun and nice and all that good stuff but i'm a single mom and guys act like I have the plague when they find out I have kids.  It's pretty depressing.:shrug: What's a girl to do?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> To be honest, I know i'm fun and nice and all that good stuff but i'm a single mom and guys act like I have the plague when they find out I have kids.  It's pretty depressing.:shrug: What's a girl to do?



How many kids?


----------



## get4real

pcjohnnyb said:


> How many kids?



2 beautiful boys.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> 2 beautiful boys.



Betcha you find a special man that wants to help raise them with you.
You're better off having the ass holes "act like you have the plague" than try to use you just to get some.


----------



## get4real

pcjohnnyb said:


> Betcha you find a special man that wants to help raise them with you.
> You're better off having the ass holes "act like you have the plague" than try to use you just to get some.



Very true.  It seems the guys in this area aren't mature enough to hold a relationship much less be with someone with kids.


----------



## ItalianScallion

get4real said:


> To be honest, I know i'm fun and nice and all that good stuff but i'm a single mom and guys act like I have the plague when they find out I have kids.  It's pretty depressing.:shrug: What's a girl to do?


You might be going into it with the wrong motives. I'm just looking for a nice friendship and nothing more to start with. I do not look any deeper in the beginning. Let's have lunch and talk for a while and if it ends there, so be it. If not, then let's enjoy it for as long as it lasts. Your kids have no effect on me having lunch with you as a new friend. Bring em if you want. Too many people think it has to ALL happen on the first meeting.


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> True...true...






pcjohnnyb said:


> Betcha you find a special man that wants to help raise them with you.
> You're better off having the ass holes "act like you have the plague" than try to use you just to get some.


----------



## get4real

Don't get me wrong, I'm not on here looking for someone.  I am just voiceing my experiences of the guys in this area.  I'm sure there are nice responsible guys out there. I just haven't run into any.  I'm still young, I have time.


----------



## Beta84

ItalianScallion said:


> You might be going into it with the wrong motives. I'm just looking for a nice friendship and nothing more to start with. I do not look any deeper in the beginning. Let's have lunch and talk for a while and if it ends there, so be it. If not, then let's enjoy it for as long as it lasts. Your kids have no effect on me having lunch with you as a new friend. Bring em if you want. Too many people think it has to ALL happen on the first meeting.



can't people at least do the date asking out in PMs after they've spoken for a little while?  do either of you know anything about each other besides you're single?


----------



## Beta84

get4real said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not on here looking for someone.  I am just voiceing my experiences of the guys in this area.  I'm sure there are nice responsible guys out there. I just haven't run into any.  I'm still young, I have time.



The nice responsible guys hate the Skins.  You're DOOMED!  

Just kidding


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> The nice responsible guys hate the Skins.  You're DOOMED!
> 
> Just kidding



How about them COWBOYS!!!!


----------



## get4real

ItalianScallion said:


> You might be going into it with the wrong motives. I'm just looking for a nice friendship and nothing more to start with. I do not look any deeper in the beginning. Let's have lunch and talk for a while and if it ends there, so be it. If not, then let's enjoy it for as long as it lasts. Your kids have no effect on me having lunch with you as a new friend. Bring em if you want. Too many people think it has to ALL happen on the first meeting.



I don't think it has to happen that soon.  I don't go out manhunting. I go out to have a good time and get approached by a$$holes.  

I think I an a$$hole magnet coming out of my a$$.


----------



## get4real

Beta84 said:


> The nice responsible guys hate the Skins.  You're DOOMED!
> 
> Just kidding



Skins are doing good this year.  I'm gonna take it while it lasts. 



withrespect said:


> How about them COWBOYS!!!!



And the COWBOYS suck!!  I hate them just for the simple fact that 75% of there fans have never been to texas.


----------



## withrespect

get4real said:


> Skins are doing good this year.  I'm gonna take it while it lasts.
> 
> 
> 
> And the COWBOYS suck!!  I hate them just for the simple fact that 75% of there fans have never been to texas.



I have been to Texas!


----------



## get4real

withrespect said:


> I have been to Texas!



Were you born in texas or do you just like the cowboys because of there uniforms.  

J/K


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> How about them COWBOYS!!!!


GO DOLPHINS!!!  



get4real said:


> Skins are doing good this year.  I'm gonna take it while it lasts.
> 
> 
> 
> And the COWBOYS suck!!  I hate them just for the simple fact that 75% of there fans have never been to texas.



I grew up liking the Cowboys but that's because of EMMITT SMITH and MICHAEL IRVIN!  wooooo


----------



## withrespect

get4real said:


> Were you born in texas or do you just like the cowboys because of there uniforms.
> 
> J/K



Wasnt born there, but lived there for 4 years!  and what is hotter than a Cowboy!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not on here looking for someone.  I am just voiceing my experiences of the guys in this area.  I'm sure there are nice responsible guys out there. I just haven't run into any.  I'm still young, I have time.


How old are you?



Beta84 said:


> can't people at least do the date asking out in PMs after they've spoken for a little while?  do either of you know anything about each other besides you're single?


Well, I have to agree with IS that you can really go out to lunch with anyone and if you have nothing in common, so be it, it ends there...
but i'm not a huge fan of hooking up on the web. :shrug:



withrespect said:


> How about them COWBOYS!!!!


 and you had so much going for you  



get4real said:


> Skins are doing good this year.  I'm gonna take it while it lasts.




I don't think we've been watching the same team.


----------



## Gtmustang88

get4real said:


> To be honest, I know i'm fun and nice and all that good stuff but i'm a single mom and guys act like I have the plague when they find out I have kids.  It's pretty depressing.:shrug: What's a girl to do?



I can understand that. I would not be with someone who had kids that weren't mine. But then again I am young and definitely not ready for a family. I wouldn't mind them as a friend though. Good luck to you.


----------



## get4real

withrespect said:


> Wasnt born there, but lived there for 4 years!  and what is hotter than a Cowboy!



There's not much that is hotter then a cowboy!


----------



## get4real

Gtmustang88 said:


> I can understand that. I would not be with someone who had kids that weren't mine. But then again I am young and definitely not ready for a family. I wouldn't mind them as a friend though. Good luck to you.



I think it's a litte close minded to say you won't date someone that has kids just for that reason.  I know phenomenal women with kids that are single.


----------



## get4real

pcjohnnyb said:


> How old are you?
> 
> 
> I will soon be 28
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we've been watching the same team.



compared to the previous years we are doing good.  It's not great but ok


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> How old are you?
> 
> 
> Well, I have to agree with IS that you can really go out to lunch with anyone and if you have nothing in common, so be it, it ends there...
> but i'm not a huge fan of hooking up on the web. :shrug:
> 
> 
> and you had so much going for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we've been watching the same team.



yeah but what if one of them is 20 and the other is 52?  What if one lives in the northern part of charles or calvert and the other lives in Ridge?  So many different things, might as well at least chat a little bit in PMs first before asking someone out :shrug:

The Skins are 7-5 aren't they?  That's not so bad.  Same as the Fins!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> I think it's a litte close minded to say you won't date someone that has kids just for that reason.  I know phenomenal women with kids that are single.


Well, it IS understandable though, because not everyone is ready for kids.
It isn't saying you aren't a fabulous woman, it just means he isn't ready for that in his life :shrug:



get4real said:


> compared to the previous years we are doing good.  It's not great but ok





Beta84 said:


> yeah but what if one of them is 20 and the other is 52?  What if one lives in the northern part of charles or calvert and the other lives in Ridge?  So many different things, might as well at least chat a little bit in PMs first before asking someone out :shrug:
> 
> The Skins are 7-5 aren't they?  That's not so bad.  Same as the Fins!



Good point on the distance thing and such...
and in regards to the Skins, maybe it has just been that in the more recent games it hasn't really even felt like they DESERVED a championship.  They didn't appear to be as together as they have the capability to be.  It is a shame, but hopefully they can pull together in the coming games and make something of the season


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

get4real said:


> To be honest, I know i'm fun and nice and all that good stuff but i'm a single mom and guys act like I have the plague when they find out I have kids.  It's pretty depressing.:shrug: What's a girl to do?



Just my opinion here, but the kids come first. When it's Mommy's turn, just put it all on the table (no pun intended); 'We're a package deal.'

If that doesn't work, he wasn't worth your time or effort.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> Just my opinion here, but the kids come first. When it's Mommy's turn, just put it all on the table (no pun intended); 'We're a package deal.'
> 
> If that doesn't work, he wasn't worth your time or effort.



Completely agree.


----------



## Gtmustang88

get4real said:


> I think it's a litte close minded to say you won't date someone that has kids just for that reason.  I know phenomenal women with kids that are single.



I probably am close minded, but that is how I feel about that situation. Like I said I am young, I am only 23, but I would definitely not date a girl with kids.


----------



## get4real

pcjohnnyb said:


> Well, it IS understandable though, because not everyone is ready for kids.
> It isn't saying you aren't a fabulous woman, it just means he isn't ready for that in his life :shrug:
> 
> That's completely understandable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEEKAYPEE8569 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just my opinion here, but the kids come first. When it's Mommy's turn, just put it all on the table (no pun intended); 'We're a package deal.'
> 
> If that doesn't work, he wasn't worth your time or effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that 100%. My boys always come first.  That is why I am still single.  It takes a very special man to except a women and her kids.
> 
> 
> And the skins have played like shiat the past couple games but hopefully they'll step it up this weekend against the rams.
Click to expand...


----------



## get4real

Gtmustang88 said:


> I probably am close minded, but that is how I feel about that situation. Like I said I am young, I am only 23, but I would definitely not date a girl with kids.



I wasn't saying closed minded as being an insult.  I'm sorry if you took it that way.  Everyone has there preference and I can respect that.


----------



## misshelper

get4real said:


> Very true.  It seems the guys in this area aren't mature enough to hold a relationship much less be with someone with kids.



Not true at all.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

I agree with that 100%. My boys always come first.  That is why I am still single.  It takes a very special man to except a women and her kids.[/QUOTE]

*I'm* special


----------



## get4real

misshelper said:


> Not true at all.



Maybe I should rephrase that.  Most of them aren't . I'm sure are some that are but they are few and far between.


----------



## misshelper

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I agree with that 100%. My boys always come first.  That is why I am still single.  It takes a very special man to except a women and her kids.



*I'm* special [/QUOTE]


I bet you are..


----------



## misshelper

get4real said:


> Maybe I should rephrase that.  Most of them aren't . I'm sure are some that are but they are few and far between.



There are a few good guys left out there. Just a pain finding them. I did, I was lucky.


----------



## get4real

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I agree with that 100%. My boys always come first.  That is why I am still single.  It takes a very special man to except a women and her kids.



*I'm* special [/QUOTE]

I bet. Are you on medication?    J/K


----------



## misshelper

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I bet you are..



YOU know you want to find out.....[/QUOTE]

Can't say that I do...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> And the skins have played like shiat the past couple games but hopefully they'll step it up this weekend against the rams.




Pssst.
We're playing the Ravens this week.


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

get4real said:


> *I'm* special



I bet. Are you on medication?    J/K[/QUOTE]

no.


----------



## get4real

pcjohnnyb said:


> Pssst.
> We're playing the Ravens this week.



Shiat, I knew that.  I just misspelled it.  hehehe


----------



## get4real

pcjohnnyb said:


> Pssst.
> We're playing the Ravens this week.



Wait, you said "WE", Which means you are a skins fan. I like you.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> Shiat, I knew that. * I just misspelled it*.  hehehe




Good save.


----------



## get4real

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> I bet. Are you on medication?    J/K



no.[/QUOTE]

Just kidding.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> Wait, you said "WE", Which means you are a skins fan. I like you.




Awesome, because I like you


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

misshelper said:


> YOU know you want to find out.....



Can't say that I do...[/QUOTE]

THAT went over like a safe. I knew it wasn't gonna work. I just wanted to see the response.


----------



## misshelper

DEEKAYPEE8569 said:


> THAT went over like a safe. I knew it wasn't gonna work. I just wanted to see the response.



never hurts to try..


----------



## rich70

Steelers, the only way to go!!


----------



## ItalianScallion

Beta84 said:


> can't people at least do the date asking out in PMs after they've spoken for a little while?  do either of you know anything about each other besides you're single?


We do and yes.


----------



## rich70

get4real said:


> To be honest, I know i'm fun and nice and all that good stuff but i'm a single mom and guys act like I have the plague when they find out I have kids.  It's pretty depressing.:shrug: What's a girl to do?



But that can go both ways. I'm a single dad and that bothers some women. One girl told me that she didn't want to help raise someone else's child. So it's not just men.


----------



## Chain729

get4real said:


> Maybe I should rephrase that.  Most of them aren't . I'm sure are some that are but they are few and far between.



Hate to break it to ya, but, women aren't any better at it.


----------



## Chain729

get4real said:


> To be honest, I know i'm fun and nice and all that good stuff but i'm a single mom and guys act like I have the plague when they find out I have kids.  It's pretty depressing.:shrug: What's a girl to do?



Can you still quench your own thirst?


----------



## get4real

rich70 said:


> But that can go both ways. I'm a single dad and that bothers some women. One girl told me that she didn't want to help raise someone else's child. So it's not just men.



I know where you are coming from.  I never said "some" women weren't that way as well.





Chain729 said:


> Can you still quench your own thirst?



Of course I can. I don't "need" a man in my life.


----------



## rich70

get4real said:


> I know where you are coming from.  I never said "some" women weren't that way as well.



I didn't mean that towards you. When you're a single parent with kids, it's tough. But I can tell you my daughter comes before anyone. If I met a woman and she had a problem with me being a father, it would be over quick. My daughter and I are a package deal as I'm sure you and your sons are.


----------



## get4real

rich70 said:


> I didn't mean that towards you. When you're a single parent with kids, it's tough. But I can tell you my daughter comes before anyone. If I met a woman and she had a problem with me being a father, it would be over quick. My daughter and I are a package deal as I'm sure you and your sons are.



Absolutely. I wouldn't have it any other way.  I'll cheers to that.


----------



## rich70

get4real said:


> Absolutely. I wouldn't have it any other way.  I'll cheers to that.



Right back at ya


And I'm glad you got rid of that Redskins av


----------



## 4d2008

It was great seeing you last night hun!


----------



## Chain729

get4real said:


> I know where you are coming from.  I never said "some" women weren't that way as well.



Gender has nothing to do with it.  People- male and female- that DON'T have kids, have no idea.  That's the way it goes.



get4real said:


> Of course I can. I don't "need" a man in my life.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> It was great seeing you last night hun!



it was great seeing you too!!! lol how ironic


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> it was great seeing you too!!! lol how ironic


YouTube - Ironic Alanis Morissette No this is ironic.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> YouTube - Ironic Alanis Morissette No this is ironic.



lol  Thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## 4d2008

withrespect said:


> lol Thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> YouTube - Ironic Alanis Morissette No this is ironic.



actually i'm not sure if anything in that song was actually ironic!  mostly bad luck.


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> actually i'm not sure if anything in that song was actually ironic! mostly bad luck.


it was the first thing that popped in my head when she said it :shrug: have you talked to  and  yet about the time tonight?


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> it was the first thing that popped in my head when she said it :shrug: have you talked to  and  yet about the time tonight?



only one of them...but that doesn't say much cuz she always loses track of time


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> only one of them...but that doesn't say much cuz she always loses track of time


ya I know  well I told  to be here at  and  is going to be running a little late. Going to be a good time but dont forget drugs I know you need to be high when you go to


----------



## puggymom

Beta84 said:


> GO DOLPHINS!!!


----------



## blitz10

sunflower said:


> A Penis Mushroom



I thought it meant Penis=Moron


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> ya I know  well I told  to be here at  and  is going to be running a little late. Going to be a good time but dont forget drugs I know you need to be high when you go to



forgot about that...damn I'm gonna be on so much medication tonight


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> forgot about that...damn I'm gonna be on so much medication tonight


figured you would forget or try to use your pimp card again.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> figured you would forget or try to use your pimp card again.



i still have the sick excuse in my back pocket


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> i still have the sick excuse in my back pocket


thats not really a good one to use when trying to get a girl to leave   and go home with you. IMO, But HEY if it works have at it.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> thats not really a good one to use when trying to get a girl to leave   and go home with you. IMO, But HEY if it works have at it.



It does if I need a ride home :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> It does if I need a ride home :shrug:


If I was a chick and decided that yes I would take your sick azz home because I felt bad then thats all that I would do is drop your sick azz off then Id head back to 4dz house for some real action.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> If I was a chick and decided that yes I would take your sick azz home because I felt bad then thats all that I would do is drop your sick azz off then Id head back to 4dz house for some real action.



But I need a nurse!


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> But I need a nurse!


No you need help, your not right in the head  Im outta here. see ya in a few.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> No you need help, your not right in the head  Im outta here. see ya in a few.



this is true.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> it was the first thing that popped in my head when she said it :shrug: have you talked to  and  yet about the time tonight?



eh?


----------



## Symom

Since I have a 30 something single daughter I thought I would take a peek at this thread.  I made it through about a half dozen pages when in she walked.  In her hand were 24 single socks and she announced she had a problem.  After discussing what I had been reading and that I could ask for any single one legged men she informed me that she didn't want a one legged husband but she would be willing to donate these socks if there is one out there.


----------



## Chain729

Symom said:


> Since I have a 30 something single daughter I thought I would take a peek at this thread.  I made it through about a half dozen pages when in she walked.  In her hand were 24 single socks and she announced she had a problem.  After discussing what I had been reading and that I could ask for any single one legged men she informed me that she didn't want a one legged husband but she would be willing to donate these socks if there is one out there.



Is she blond or is sock a code word?


----------



## Symom

She's blonde...but she has managed to find 4 pairs and a web site that collects odd socks for homeless teenagers.


----------



## Baja28

Symom said:


> Since I have a 30 something single daughter I thought I would take a peek at this thread.  I made it through about a half dozen pages when in she walked.  In her hand were 24 single socks and she announced she had a problem.  After discussing what I had been reading and that I could ask for any single one legged men she informed me that she didn't want a one legged husband but she would be willing to donate these socks if there is one out there.


Here's what we need...

Is she chubby?
Who's her driver?
Does she have a job?
What kind of bike does she ride?


----------



## Symom

Not chubby
She drives her own car
Yes, she has a job
I can loan her my scooter if necessary


----------



## Baja28

Symom said:


> Not chubby
> She drives her own car
> Yes, she has a job
> I can loan her my scooter if necessary


  So she's still moochin....er...a... I mean living at home with you?


----------



## Chain729

Symom said:


> She's blonde...but she has managed to find 4 pairs and a web site that collects odd socks for homeless teenagers.



I was just wondering, since when are socks foot dependent?    It's not like only being able to find the left shoe.



Symom said:


> Not chubby
> She drives her own car
> Yes, she has a job
> I can loan her my scooter if necessary



H/B/K?


----------



## Symom

Odd as it might seem we prefer to wear our socks in pairs.  Same color, texture, length etc.  I can see that's not everyone’s style. I think I shall quietly retreat to a corner and look bewildered.  There are just some things I'm not ready to face.


----------



## Chain729

Symom said:


> Odd as it might seem we prefer to wear our socks in pairs.  Same color, texture, length etc.  I can see that's not everyone’s style. I think I shall quietly retreat to a corner and look bewildered.  There are just some things I'm not ready to face.



Take it it's a foreign concept to buy socks that are all the same?

And you still haven't answered my questions.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Some people.


----------



## withrespect

pcjohnnyb said:


> Some people.



haha, I know...quite entertaining!


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Some people.






withrespect said:


> haha, I know...quite entertaining!


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> Some people.



yeah this thread got interesting.  

I always like to wear mismatching socks!


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> yeah this thread got interesting.
> 
> I always like to wear mismatching socks!




yeah, It is completely off topoc now...  I have lots of mis-matched socks... adds character to an outfit... LOL


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> yeah, It is completely off topoc now...  I have lots of mis-matched socks... adds character to an outfit... LOL





Wait a second!  That's why you can't find any good guys.  You need to start matching your socks!  The good guys only date chicks with matching socks.


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> Wait a second!  That's why you can't find any good guys.  You need to start matching your socks!  The good guys only date chicks with matching socks.



LMAO!  DA*MNIT!!!!  all this time it was about socks?!  Sike...I match my socks...so thats not the issue...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


>






Beta84 said:


> yeah this thread got interesting.
> 
> I always like to wear mismatching socks!


Ever wonder what it would be like to :bangbang: someone with less than 2 legs? 



Beta84 said:


> Wait a second!  That's why you can't find any good guys.  You need to start matching your socks! * The good guys only date chicks with matching socks.*



Dang..and here I thought I was a good guy...but I know I've seen GF wear mismatched socks on various occasions


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> LMAO!  DA*MNIT!!!!  all this time it was about socks?!  Sike...I match my socks...so thats not the issue...



hmm...then it must be because you know 4D.  It's common knowledge in this area that women are subject to 4D's spell...so most guys don't even bother trying.


----------



## Beta84

pcjohnnyb said:


> Ever wonder what it would be like to :bangbang: someone with less than 2 legs?
> 
> Dang..and here I thought I was a good guy...but I know I've seen GF wear mismatched socks on various occasions



I would probably hate to :bangbang: someone with less than 2 legs cuz it would completely throw me off my game 

and please...you, a good guy?  And I'm living in Southern Maryland.  As if.


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> hmm...then it must be because you know 4D.  It's common knowledge in this area that women are subject to 4D's spell...so most guys don't even bother trying.



OHHHH  it all makes sense now...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Beta84 said:


> hmm...then it must be because you know 4D.  It's common knowledge in this area that women are subject to 4D's spell...so most guys don't even bother trying.




+1 to the harem


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> hmm...then it must be because you know 4D. It's common knowledge in this area that women are subject to 4D's spell...so most guys don't even bother trying.





pcjohnnyb said:


> +1 to the harem


----------



## Chain729

Beta84 said:


> Wait a second!  That's why you can't find any good guys.  You need to start matching your socks!  *The good guys only date chicks with matching socks.*



If your eyes make it down that far, there's a HUGE problem.


----------



## withrespect

Chain729 said:


> If your eyes make it down that far, there's a HUGE problem.



LOL!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> If your eyes make it down that far, there's a HUGE problem.


Good point, I dont even remember what WR was wearing the other night, But I do remember she was looking


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> Good point, I dont even remember what WR was wearing the other night, But I do remember she was looking



awwww.  Thanks honey!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Chain729 said:


> If your eyes make it down that far, there's a HUGE problem.



Don't hate...You have your BDSM stuff, and some of us like feet.


----------



## 4d2008

pcjohnnyb said:


> Don't hate...You have your BDSM stuff, and some of us like feet.


Your such a


----------



## Chain729

withrespect said:


> LOL!!!!



So does that whistle mean that mine won't?  Or does it mean that you're just teasing me?

 tells me that she knows you well, but I don't remember meeting you.  Though she does have some  friends that she refuses to introduce me to.


----------



## Chain729

pcjohnnyb said:


> Don't hate...You have your BDSM stuff, and some of us like feet.



  I was referring to T&A, not extracurricular activities.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

4d2008 said:


> Your such a



Sometimes 



Chain729 said:


> I was referring to T&A, not extracurricular activities.



Oh...
 jk, I knew what you meant


----------



## Beta84

Chain729 said:


> If your eyes make it down that far, there's a HUGE problem.



  very true.  or maybe the problem is something is too small?


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> very true. or maybe the problem is something is too small?


Ive NEVER understood the foot thing. I have 2 friends that are HUGE foot peeps and I just dont get it. 1 even has a foot porno, ITS ALL FEET NO T&A AT ALL... Just different feet doing different things. Its very  But hey, to each his own I guess.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> Ive NEVER understood the foot thing. I have 2 friends that are HUGE foot peeps and I just dont get it. 1 even has a foot porno, ITS ALL FEET NO T&A AT ALL... Just different feet doing different things. Its very  But hey, to each his own I guess.



LMAO!!  This is the most random conversation.... 

NOTE TO SELF:  Avoid buying/renting foot-fetish porn


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


> Ive NEVER understood the foot thing. I have 2 friends that are HUGE foot peeps and I just dont get it. 1 even has a foot porno, ITS ALL FEET NO T&A AT ALL... Just different feet doing different things. Its very  But hey, to each his own I guess.



You must be a true friend. Toppick doesn't generally share his foot porn with just anybody.


----------



## 4d2008

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You must be a true friend. Toppick doesn't generally share his foot porn with just anybody.


Top's my boy 
even though he is 1 of the 2 friends I know about that he ISNT the one I know with the foot porn.


oh and


----------



## warneckutz

Beta84 said:


> hmm...then it must be because you know 4D.  It's common knowledge in this area that women are subject to 4D's spell...so most guys don't even bother trying.


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> Top's my boy
> even though he is 1 of the 2 friends I know about that he ISNT the one I know with the foot porn.
> 
> 
> oh and


----------



## 4d2008

warneckutz said:


>





toppick08 said:


>


----------



## Beta84

warneckutz said:


>



yeah...you're not one to talk there, women always fall under your spell too.


----------



## warneckutz

Beta84 said:


> yeah...you're not one to talk there, women always fall under your spell too.



 

Wha?!


----------



## pcjohnnyb

withrespect said:


> NOTE TO SELF:  Avoid buying/renting foot-fetish porn



Never bought it, but I have seen it and have to say...can that REALLY feel good with fishnet stockings?


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> yeah...you're not one to talk there, women always fall under your spell too.



OMG THAT IS SO TRUE!!!!  He thinks he is fooling people....


----------



## withrespect

pcjohnnyb said:


> Never bought it, but I have seen it and have to say...can that REALLY feel good with fishnet stockings?



HAHAHA   I'll look into that for you...


----------



## get4real

I am so pissed at the redskins!!  Sorry, I had to vent.


----------



## 4d2008

get4real said:


> I am so pissed at the redskins!! Sorry, I had to vent.


----------



## itsbob

SoMDGirl42 said:


> There are no decent men here.  Save time and energy and get yourself some good batteries and stick with BOB.
> :





I'm becoming famous in here..


----------



## 4d2008

itsbob said:


> I'm becoming famous in here..


----------



## get4real

4d2008 said:


>



Nice Avatar.  I am a ford fan myself.  I have a pretty badass stang


----------



## pcjohnnyb

get4real said:


> Nice Avatar.  I am a ford fan myself.  I have a pretty badass stang



I think that most people are Ford fans


----------



## get4real

pcjohnnyb said:


> I think that most people are Ford fans



I'm not referring to his avatar.  I'm a girl and I don't like other girls.


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> OMG THAT IS SO TRUE!!!!  He thinks he is fooling people....



  yeah i'd think he has to realize all the ladies wet themselves when they find out he's coming out for something...right?


----------



## withrespect

Beta84 said:


> yeah i'd think he has to realize all the ladies wet themselves when they find out he's coming out for something...right?



LOL, I guess it is good he is so humble about being "wanted by the ladies"   I have known him for years, and he has always been somewhat modest about it.  That is hard to find.


----------



## warneckutz

Beta84 said:


> yeah i'd think he has to realize all the ladies wet themselves when they find out he's coming out for something...right?







withrespect said:


> LOL, I guess it is good he is so humble about being "wanted by the ladies"   I have known him for years, and he has always been somewhat modest about it.  That is hard to find.



"somewhat"


----------



## UncleBacon

its days like this I miss dating a lesbian


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


> "somewhat"


----------



## warneckutz

withrespect said:


>


----------



## withrespect

warneckutz said:


>



dork


----------



## Beta84

UncleBacon said:


> its days like this I miss dating a lesbian





dumbass


----------



## withrespect

UncleBacon said:


> its days like this I miss dating a lesbian



Whaaaaat?  Why?


----------



## 4d2008

get4real said:


> Nice Avatar. I am a ford fan myself. I have a pretty badass stang


Only reason why Im a ford fan is because my mom had sex with my dad but thanks 


withrespect said:


> dork


morning gorgeous


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> Whaaaaat?  Why?



Probably because his current man made him play catcher this morning.


----------



## withrespect

4d2008 said:


> Only reason why Im a ford fan is because my mom had sex with my dad but thanks
> 
> morning gorgeous



Mornin'!


----------



## UncleBacon

withrespect said:


> Whaaaaat?  Why?




it was always entertaining and today sucks


----------



## Desert

"You can make more friends in two months by becoming interested in other people than you can in two years by trying to get other people interested in you."


withrespect said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is a hard question to ask without sounding somewhat desperate... but where in the hell can I meet a decent man around here.  I am beginning to feel mildly discouraged because it seems like every man I meet around here is not worth catching feelings for....either they are really handsome, but cocky about it; really nice, but too feminine; "intimidated by me"; or have so much drama that I cant see them fitting me into the mess.   I just dont know where to meet someone decent, its not like you can really find anyone in a bar who is looking to meet a woman for relationship purposes.  I am not trying to complain, and I am not saying that I havent met nice people, I guess I am just looking for a nice guy to spend some time with that doesnt have a baby's mama that will put a bounty out for me if I start dating her "man".    help please.


----------



## Rosehaven

*Here's how*

The moment you start looking is the moment you'll never find what you're looking for. Just go out and say hello and out of nowhere, it will happen. In other words, don't try too hard.


----------



## JULZ

pcjohnnyb said:


> Ever wonder what it would be like to :bangbang: someone with less than 2 legs?



Wouldn't that be like banging Nitwhit?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

JULZ said:


> Wouldn't that be like banging Nitwhit?



yeah...but I'll pass on the side of herpes


----------



## JULZ

pcjohnnyb said:


> yeah...but I'll pass on the side of herpes


----------



## Chain729

JULZ said:


>



What?  You don't want the gift that keeps on giving?  :shrug:


----------



## LadyWolf

withrespect said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is a hard question to ask without sounding somewhat desperate... but where in the hell can I meet a decent man around here.  I am beginning to feel mildly discouraged because it seems like every man I meet around here is not worth catching feelings for....either they are really handsome, but cocky about it; really nice, but too feminine; "intimidated by me"; or have so much drama that I cant see them fitting me into the mess.   I just dont know where to meet someone decent, its not like you can really find anyone in a bar who is looking to meet a woman for relationship purposes.  I am not trying to complain, and I am not saying that I havent met nice people, I guess I am just looking for a nice guy to spend some time with that doesnt have a baby's mama that will put a bounty out for me if I start dating her "man".    help please.



That is the million dollar question we've all been wondering!!! Truth is, I don't know.  I tried going on a few of the free dating sites. One is called "PlentyofFish". Somehow I just wasn't into it. I just wasn't feeling it. It will happen when it's supposed to happen I guess. I got a few bites on there but just wasn't all that interested in it. To me, it's just a lot of work and when you meet someone, it should be natural. On-line dating to me isn't natural. Your forcing something that shouldn't be forced. Be prepared that there are many eligible men that have children and you should probably be open to the idea. However, you will learn to what extent this involves and whether you want to continue on with the relationship. Hang in there, don't get discouraged, stop looking so hard, and just chill. It will happen all in due time!!!


----------



## jazz lady

All I can say is...

good effing luck!


----------



## misshelper

Sheetz...Wal-fart parking lot...Checkers....


----------



## Chain729

misshelper said:


> Sheetz...Wal-fart parking lot...Checkers....



She asked where to find men, not druken bums that live in tents in the woods.


----------



## Beta84

LadyWolf said:


> That is the million dollar question we've all been wondering!!! Truth is, I don't know.  I tried going on a few of the free dating sites. One is called "PlentyofFish". Somehow I just wasn't into it. I just wasn't feeling it. It will happen when it's supposed to happen I guess. I got a few bites on there but just wasn't all that interested in it. To me, it's just a lot of work and when you meet someone, it should be natural. On-line dating to me isn't natural. Your forcing something that shouldn't be forced. Be prepared that there are many eligible men that have children and you should probably be open to the idea. However, you will learn to what extent this involves and whether you want to continue on with the relationship. Hang in there, don't get discouraged, stop looking so hard, and just chill. It will happen all in due time!!!


the dating websites are a pain...half the people on them are locals that are just stalking everyone and seeing if they know anyone registering for the website.  i've heard it works, on occasion, but for the most part there aren't enough local people for it to be worthwhile.  more than likely you'd end up meeting people in annapolis, DC, or baltimore.



Chain729 said:


> She asked where to find men, not druken bums that live in tents in the woods.


  yeah i don't hang out at any of those places!  


i haven't looked around...is there any sort of singles thing setup on this website?  I know when i started working here, this is the website my company pointed me toward.  If enough people are being pointed in this direction, maybe they should try getting a singles mingling thing setup.  Just a thought, but i'm sure most of you will laugh about that :shrug:
and no i don't think people randomly posting in here is a good way of setting that up


----------



## Chain729

Beta84 said:


> the dating websites are a pain...half the people on them are locals that are just stalking everyone and seeing if they know anyone registering for the website.  i've heard it works, on occasion, but for the most part there aren't enough local people for it to be worthwhile.  more than likely you'd end up meeting people in annapolis, DC, or baltimore.



Ironically, that's how I re-met 

In all honesty, it's like anywhere else- bars, work, walmart...- you always have to dig through the rocks to find the diamonds.  Online, you can get a feel for someone's potential faster and easier than in IRL.



Beta84 said:


> yeah i don't hang out at any of those places!
> 
> 
> i haven't looked around...is there any sort of singles thing setup on this website?  I know when i started working here, this is the website my company pointed me toward.  If enough people are being pointed in this direction, maybe they should try getting a singles mingling thing setup.  Just a thought, but i'm sure most of you will laugh about that :shrug:
> and no i don't think people randomly posting in here is a good way of setting that up





Good luck with these knuckleheads taking anything on here seriously.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Chain729 said:


> Ironically, that's how I re-met
> 
> In all honesty, it's like anywhere else- bars, work, walmart...- you always have to dig through the rocks to find the diamonds.  Online, you can get a feel for someone's potential faster and easier than in IRL.



Hmmm...I dont think i agree with that last statement.  People can be anybody they want to be on the internet.  Because really, im a pot-bellied hill billy with chest hair like a bear and smells like 2 year old egg salad sandwhich. 
And you are 20 year old Dallas Cowboy's cheerleader with double D's and was one of the back up dancers for Limp Bizkit's video for "Rollin'"


Right?


----------



## Chain729

GypsyQueen said:


> Hmmm...I dont think i agree with that last statement.  People can be anybody they want to be on the internet.  Because really, im a pot-bellied hill billy chest hair like a bear and smells like 2 year old egg salad sandwhich.
> And you are 20 year old Dallas Cowboy's cheerleader with double D's and was one of the back up dancers for Limp Bizkit's video for "Rollin'"
> 
> 
> Right?



If you can't spot those one's a mile away...  :shrug:

You trade one set of problems for another one, but IMO, it's not a big deal, just a personal preference.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Hmmm...I dont think i agree with that last statement.  People can be anybody they want to be on the internet.  Because really, im a pot-bellied hill billy with chest hair like a bear and smells like 2 year old egg salad sandwhich.
> And you are 20 year old Dallas Cowboy's cheerleader with double D's and was one of the back up dancers for Limp Bizkit's video for "Rollin'"
> 
> 
> Right?



pretty much.  do u actually have the chest hair though?  maybe it's just lower down or u wax it.  the rest is pretty accurate.  

I don't like the online thing much.  I mean i've met people online before that I've later dated, but people can have a much different persona online.  They can be sweet and cute and all that stuff online, but then horrid people once you meet them.  I don't mind running into someone online and saying "hey lets meet up" but most of the getting to know each other stuff really needs to be done in person.  I see people on this website that are night and day different between the website and in person so I don't really feel like it's a good indication at all, even with the fancy tools that a dating website can provide.


----------



## Chain729

Beta84 said:


> pretty much.  do u actually have the chest hair though?  maybe it's just lower down or u wax it.  the rest is pretty accurate.
> 
> I don't like the online thing much.  I mean i've met people online before that I've later dated, but people can have a much different persona online.  They can be sweet and cute and all that stuff online, but then horrid people once you meet them.  I don't mind running into someone online and saying "hey lets meet up" but most of the getting to know each other stuff really needs to be done in person.  I see people on this website that are night and day different between the website and in person so I don't really feel like it's a good indication at all, even with the fancy tools that a dating website can provide.



The sweet and then monster thing happens IRL too.

The online thing is a search and filtering tool to find a date; not a dating tool to find a mate.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Chain729 said:


> The sweet and then monster thing happens IRL too.
> 
> The online thing is a search and filtering tool to find a date; *not a dating tool to find a mate*.



Really? Because that is what most of the commercials for these kinds of site say that it is in fact to find a mate...the one...


Its all bs if you ask me.  I hate relationships.  soooo i guess im a little bias.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> Really? Because that is what most of the commercials for these kinds of site say that it is in fact to find a mate...the one...
> 
> Its all bs if you ask me.  I hate relationships.  soooo i guess im a little bias.



yeah they always say they take all ur personal info and find u the perfect mate and if ur not satisfied with who they find for u then they will give u 6 months free or somethin BS like that.  never used those sites but they sound like a bunch of crap to me 

So U hate relationships too?  You boggle my mind more and more every day


----------



## Chain729

GypsyQueen said:


> Really? Because that is what most of the commercials for these kinds of site say that it is in fact to find a mate...the one...
> 
> 
> Its all bs if you ask me.  I hate relationships.  soooo i guess im a little bias.



Commercials are made by people who's job it is to sell a product.  "Happily ever after" sells.  I can't believe you tried to use a well known line of BS (commercials) as an arguing point.  

Want to come over and waste a few hours?


----------



## Beta84

Chain729 said:


> Commercials are made by people who's job it is to sell a product.  "Happily ever after" sells.  I can't believe you tried to use a well known line of BS (commercials) as an arguing point.
> 
> Want to come over and waste a few hours?


----------



## kris31280

GypsyQueen said:


> Really? Because that is what most of the commercials for these kinds of site say that it is in fact to find a mate...the one...
> 
> 
> Its all bs if you ask me.  I hate relationships.  soooo i guess im a little bias.



 aren't you in one?



Chain729 said:


> Commercials are made by people who's job it is to sell a product.  "Happily ever after" sells.  I can't believe you tried to use a well known line of BS (commercials) as an arguing point.
> 
> Want to come over and waste a few hours?



Isn't she a little too tiny for you?


----------



## GypsyQueen

Beta84 said:


> yeah they always say they take all ur personal info and find u the perfect mate and if ur not satisfied with who they find for u then they will give u 6 months free or somethin BS like that.  never used those sites but they sound like a bunch of crap to me
> 
> So U hate relationships too?  You boggle my mind more and more every day



What can i say, im amaaaaazing!  



Chain729 said:


> Commercials are made by people who's job it is to sell a product.  "Happily ever after" sells.  I can't believe you tried to use a well known line of BS (commercials) as an arguing point.
> 
> Want to come over and waste a few hours?



  you are too much.



Beta84 said:


>



Nothing is funny. why are you laughing.  



jk 



kris31280 said:


> aren't you in one?



Yes. i knew this was going to come up.  I hate relationships.  I hardly ever stay in one, let alone even start one.  I care about my gf. she worked really hard for me.  I love her.  I hate relying on someone emotionally, fiscally, and mentally.  So i dont. 

Plus even if i tried to leave her, she would find me  

Its hard to explain.  Love is weakness. End of story.  Ya know?




kris31280 said:


> Isn't she a little too tiny for you?



I am not tiny.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Yes. i knew this was going to come up.  I hate relationships.  I hardly ever stay in one, let alone even start one.  I care about my gf. she worked really hard for me.  I love her.  I hate relying on someone emotionally, fiscally, and mentally.  So i dont.
> 
> Plus even if i tried to leave her, she would find me
> 
> Its hard to explain.  Love is weakness. End of story.  Ya know?



You're gay? 
Didn't know that.  learn something new every day  (or are you bi?)


----------



## kris31280

GypsyQueen said:


> Yes. i knew this was going to come up.  I hate relationships.  I hardly ever stay in one, let alone even start one.  I care about my gf. she worked really hard for me.  I love her.  I hate relying on someone emotionally, fiscally, and mentally.  So i dont.
> 
> Plus even if i tried to leave her, she would find me
> 
> Its hard to explain.  Love is weakness. End of story.  Ya know?
> 
> 
> I am not tiny.



I understand more fully than I think I'd be able to express 

 and so help me... the next skinny biatch who says she's not tiny is gonna get my foot planted firmly up her ass.  

You are too tiny, liar!


----------



## GypsyQueen

pcjohnnyb said:


> You're gay?
> Didn't know that.  learn something new every day  (or are you bi?)



Actually neither, but ill keep things simple and just say that im bi.  



kris31280 said:


> I understand more fully than I think I'd be able to express
> 
> and so help me... the next skinny biatch who says she's not tiny is gonna get my foot planted firmly up her ass.
> 
> You are too tiny, liar!



I am normal sized.  Kitty Vomit Juice is tiny.


----------



## Chain729

kris31280 said:


> Isn't she a little too tiny for you?



You take everything at face value, don't you...  



GypsyQueen said:


> you are too much.
> 
> I am not tiny.



You opened yourself up for that one.  

Yes, you are.  Nice hip to waist ratio, but still tiny.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> Actually neither, but ill keep things simple and just say that im bi.



I'd rather be complicated and really know what you consider yourself :shrug:


----------



## Chain729

GypsyQueen said:


> I am normal sized.  Kitty Vomit Juice is tiny.



KVJ isn't tiny, she's almost non-existant.  That girl makes me look fat.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> What can i say, im amaaaaazing!
> 
> you are too much.
> 
> Nothing is funny. why are you laughing.
> 
> jk
> 
> Yes. i knew this was going to come up.  I hate relationships.  I hardly ever stay in one, let alone even start one.  I care about my gf. she worked really hard for me.  I love her.  I hate relying on someone emotionally, fiscally, and mentally.  So i dont.
> 
> Plus even if i tried to leave her, she would find me
> 
> Its hard to explain.  Love is weakness. End of story.  Ya know?
> 
> I am not tiny.


Nice multi-quote skills.  Puttin me to shame!  You iz amaaaaaazing I tell u all the time!  And I always laugh with/at you...you should know this.  All you need to do is try acting serious and I'll laugh at u.



pcjohnnyb said:


> You're gay?
> Didn't know that.  learn something new every day  (or are you bi?)


She's straight!



GypsyQueen said:


> Actually neither, but ill keep things simple and just say that im bi.
> 
> I am normal sized.  Kitty Vomit Juice is tiny.


You are normal sized for a thin muffin-top.  Otherwise you're still tiny.  KVJ is miniscule.


----------



## GypsyQueen

Chain729 said:


> You take everything at face value, don't you...
> 
> 
> 
> You opened yourself up for that one.
> 
> Yes, you are.  *Nice hip to waist ratio,* but still tiny.



You are my new bff. 



pcjohnnyb said:


> I'd rather be complicated and really know what you consider yourself :shrug:



not gay.   give me a min.  Ill write more.




Chain729 said:


> KVJ isn't tiny, she's almost non-existant.  That girl makes me look fat.



HAHAHA. awww. but she is a cutie.  



Beta84 said:


> Nice multi-quote skills.  Puttin me to shame!  You iz amaaaaaazing I tell u all the time!  And I always laugh with/at you...you should know this.  All you need to do is try acting serious and I'll laugh at u.
> 
> 
> She's straight!
> 
> 
> You are normal sized for a thin *muffin-top.*  Otherwise you're still tiny.  KVJ is miniscule.



I hate you.


----------



## Beta84

GypsyQueen said:


> I hate you.


No you love me.  I only call u muffin top because u were saying it...and I'm mocking u for even thinking it.  u know there's absolutely nothin there even when u wear really tight pants


----------



## JULZ

Chain729 said:


> What?  You don't want the gift that keeps on giving?  :shrug:



No thanks, not that kind of gift.


----------



## JULZ

Beta84 said:


> If enough people are being pointed in this direction, maybe they should try getting a singles mingling thing setup.



  I think enough bodily fluids have been transferred from one to many through this forum.


----------



## Beta84

JULZ said:


> I think enough bodily fluids have been transferred from one to many through this forum.



i haven't been around here long enough, I've only gotten to play with a few.  don't hold me down!


----------



## nachomama

Beta84 said:


> KVJ is miniscule.



I think I met KVJ once.  But I'm not sure.    I don't know if that was her or if it was a toothpick with a wig.


----------



## Beta84

nachomama said:


> I think I met KVJ once.  But I'm not sure.    I don't know if that was her or if it was a toothpick with a wig.



are u talkin about Hooters?  That was a toothpick with a wig.  We did that to see if 4D would notice the difference.  He didn't...


----------



## nachomama

Beta84 said:


> are u talkin about Hooters?  That was a toothpick with a wig.  We did that to see if 4D would notice the difference.  He didn't...


----------



## Chain729

GypsyQueen said:


> You are my new bff.
> 
> HAHAHA. awww. but she is a cutie.



If only you were that easy.  

And yes, she is.



JULZ said:


> No thanks, not that kind of gift.



What kind are you looking for?



Beta84 said:


> are u talkin about Hooters?  That was a toothpick with a wig.  We did that to see if 4D would notice the difference.  He didn't...


----------



## kris31280

JULZ said:


> I think enough bodily fluids have been transferred from one to many through this forum.



It would be fun to start up a 6 degrees thread about the bodily fluids which have been transferred around this forum...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

GypsyQueen said:


> not gay.



Figured.
You liked the pole too much to be gay


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> Figured.
> You liked the pole too much to be gay


  What's that say about 4D?  He was workin' the pole too...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> What's that say about 4D?  He was workin' the pole too...


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Beta84 said:


> I don't like the online thing much.....people can have a much different persona online.  They can be sweet and cute and all that stuff online, but then horrid people once you meet them.
> 
> I see people on this website that are night and day different between the website and in person so I don't really feel like it's a good indication at all, even with the fancy tools that a dating website can provide.



---------------------------------------------------------

Who needs dating websites? Doesn't anybody in these forums have a webcam or a Digital Vid Cam that they can hook up to their computer?

If two people decide they might want to meet; set a time to meet online with video and meet face-2-face THAT way for the first time.

If by some chance one or the other doesn't like what he/she sees; and I'm not talking video of anatomy; then the camera or video session can be terminated with the click of a mouse.

Call it video dating or "teleconferencing" if you like, but it works. I have a friend in Connecticut who I talk to via video camera and internet and there are no long distance phone bills.

Just a thought.....


----------



## backagain39

It's easier being single.................


----------



## Kain99

kris31280 said:


> It would be fun to start up a 6 degrees thread about the bodily fluids which have been transferred around this forum...



Oh my goodness! If only we could count on honesty.


----------



## itsbob

Chain729 said:


> KVJ isn't tiny, she's almost non-existant.  That girl makes me look fat.



Yeah, but when she doesn't have tome to change after school, and shows up in her school uniform...


----------



## URVIRGO

withrespect said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is a hard question to ask without sounding somewhat desperate... but where in the hell can I meet a decent man around here.  I am beginning to feel mildly discouraged because it seems like every man I meet around here is not worth catching feelings for....either they are really handsome, but cocky about it; really nice, but too feminine; "intimidated by me"; or have so much drama that I cant see them fitting me into the mess.   I just dont know where to meet someone decent, its not like you can really find anyone in a bar who is looking to meet a woman for relationship purposes.  I am not trying to complain, and I am not saying that I havent met nice people, I guess I am just looking for a nice guy to spend some time with that doesnt have a baby's mama that will put a bounty out for me if I start dating her "man".    help please.




I heard you were pretty HOT.. should not be that tuff


----------



## kvj21075

AHEM




Chain729 said:


> KVJ isn't tiny, she's almost non-existant.  That girl makes me look fat.



I HATE YOU



Beta84 said:


> .  KVJ is miniscule.



I HATE YOU AGAIN



GypsyQueen said:


> You are my new bff.
> 
> 
> 
> not gay.   give me a min.  Ill write more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA. awww. but she is a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you.



I LOVE YOU



nachomama said:


> I think I met KVJ once.  But I'm not sure.    I don't know if that was her or if it was a toothpick with a wig.



I HATE YOU



Beta84 said:


> are u talkin about Hooters?  That was a toothpick with a wig.  We did that to see if 4D would notice the difference.  He didn't...



I HATE YOU EVEN MORE



nachomama said:


>



HATE YOU



Chain729 said:


> If only you were that easy.
> 
> And yes, she is.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind are you looking for?



I LOVE YOU



itsbob said:


> Yeah, but when she doesn't have tome to change after school, and shows up in her school uniform...



I THINK I LOVE YOU


----------



## GypsyQueen

URVIRGO said:


> I heard you were pretty HOT.. should not be that *tuff*



Its *tough*, ho.

No wonder *you* are having a tough time keeping anyone, youre ugly inside and out.


----------



## Chain729

kvj21075 said:


> I HATE YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE YOU



Sounds familiar.


----------

